# Wieso G-SYNC oder FREESYNC auf lange Sicht Geld sparen....



## Antihubbard (10. November 2017)

Ahoi hoi zusammen! 
Hoffe ich bin hier richtig 

Ich habe mal zusammengetragen weshalb ich denke, dass ein adaptive Sync Monitor (egal welcher Marke) auf lange Sicht Geld sparen könnte...!

Ich hab die Thematik mal aufbearbeitet und in ein Video verpackt. 
Über (konstruktive Kritik) würd ich mich freuen! Danke!

YouTube

Grüße,
Hubbi


----------



## DKK007 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Wieso G-SYNC oder FREESYNC auf lange SIcht Geld sparen....*

Wobei ich zu FreeSync greifen würde, da man dort nicht an Nvidia gebunden ist.


----------



## Antihubbard (10. November 2017)

*AW: Wieso G-SYNC oder FREESYNC auf lange SIcht Geld sparen....*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei ich zu FreeSync greifen würde, da man dort nicht an Nvidia gebunden ist.



Ja... aber blöderweise eben an AMD da NVIDIA die Geforce Karten gegen Freesync "sperrt"... :/


----------



## 0ssi (10. November 2017)

Ist das im Vergleich ein *60Hz* FHD Monitor ? Wenn ja ist das unfair denn auf *144Hz* hat man ohne Sync viel weniger Tearing ! In deinem Video geht eher um V-Sync Stuttering !
Du spielst also The Witcher 3 mit einer GTX1060 bei ~50FPS auf einem WQHD 144Hz G-Sync Monitor ? Das ist das beste Beispiel für einen Fehlkauf und Geldverschwendung.
1. Weil eine RX580 mit WQHD 144Hz FreeSync Monitor *150€* günstiger ist und 2. weil für 50FPS ein WQHD 75Hz FreeSync Monitor ausreicht der nochmal *100€* günstiger ist.

Aber gutes Englisch


----------



## Antihubbard (10. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Ist das im Vergleich ein *60Hz* FHD Monitor ? Wenn ja ist das unfair denn auf *144Hz* hat man ohne Sync viel weniger Tearing ! In deinem Video geht eher um V-Sync Stuttering !
> Du spielst also The Witcher 3 mit einer GTX1060 bei ~50FPS auf einem WQHD 144Hz G-Sync Monitor ? Das ist das beste Beispiel für einen Fehlkauf und Geldverschwendung.
> 1. Weil eine RX580 mit WQHD 144Hz FreeSync Monitor *150€* günstiger ist und 2. weil für 50FPS ein WQHD 75Hz FreeSync Monitor ausreicht der nochmal *100€* günstiger ist.
> 
> Aber gutes Englisch



Haha, danke fürs Lob und die Kritik!

Mit dem Tearing hast du natürlich prinzipiell recht! Aber viele kommen ja auch von einem 60Hz Monitor... 
Als Fehlkauf möchte ich meine 1060 aber nicht sehen  
a) Ist eine RX580 momentan mindestens genau so teuer wie eine 1060
b) spielt Stromverbrauch für mich eine größere Rolle als den Durchschnitts-User
c) hatte ich die 1060 lange bevor ich mit dem Gedanken an Adaptive Sync gespielt habe.

zu 2.) Spiele ich ja auch andere Spiele als The Witcher  darunter auch einiges mit mehr als 100FPS wodurch die 144 durchaus Sinn machen


----------



## DKK007 (10. November 2017)

Wobei bald Intel auch AMD GPUs nutzt.


----------



## Antihubbard (10. November 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei bald Intel auch AMD GPUs nutzt.



Du meinst in CPU integrierte? Sind die denn ernst zu nehmen? Im Sinne von Leistung wie Mittelklasse Karten?


----------



## DKK007 (10. November 2017)

Die sind schon fürs Spielen gedacht, sonst hätte man sich die Entwicklung gespart. Für alles andere reicht auch die HD630 und auch damit kann man problemlos ältere Spiele wie FC2 spielen.

Dazu kommen die AMD RyzenPro APUs (RavenRidge), sowie die XBOX.


----------



## Nazzy (10. November 2017)

gutes Video


----------



## Antihubbard (10. November 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die sind schon fürs Spielen gedacht, sonst hätte man sich die Entwicklung gespart. Für alles andere reicht auch die HD630 und auch damit kann man problemlos ältere Spiele wie FC2 spielen.
> 
> Dazu kommen die AMD RyzenPro APUs (RavenRidge), sowie die XBOX.



Hm ja gut, aber mit einer NVIDIA funktioniert es ja leider trotzdem nicht, somit ist man wieder gebunden, obwohl das natürlich nur daran liegt, dass Nvidia die eigenen Karten dafür nicht freigibt...


----------



## DKK007 (10. November 2017)

Technisch wäre es kein Problem, der Standard ist frei.

Da es jetzt schon deutlich mehr FreeSync als GSync Monitore gibt, wird sich Nvidia vielleicht bei Volta umstellen. Alles eine Frage des Treibers.


----------



## JoM79 (10. November 2017)

Nur warum sollten sie das tun?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (10. November 2017)

Ich finde, dass die These einen grundlegenden Denkfehler hat.

Du behauptest, man muss wegen Free-/G-Sync seltener Grafikkarten kaufen, weil dadurch  das Spiel flüssiger wird. Das ist aber nicht der Fall, da Sync lediglich Bildrisse verhindert und die Bewegungen nicht etwa flüssiger oder ruckelfreier. Dafür ist noch immer die  Framerate verantwortlich. Denn ein Spiel wird, egal ob mit oder ohne Sync, mit beispielsweise 100 Fps deutlich flüssiger wirken als mit 45 Fps. Und wenn man auch in Zukunft annehmbare Frameraten erzielen will, kommt man um den Grafikkartenkauf nicht herum.


----------



## 0ssi (10. November 2017)

Korrekt in dem Video fehlt der Bezug zu V-Sync weil nur im Vergleich dazu *fühlen* sich FreeSync und G-Sync besser an.
Im Vergleich zu No Sync mit Tearing *sehen* FreeSync und G-Sync zwar besser aus aber spielen tut es sich ganz genauso.


----------



## Grestorn (10. November 2017)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass die These einen grundlegenden Denkfehler hat.
> 
> Du behauptest, man muss wegen Free-/G-Sync seltener Grafikkarten kaufen, weil dadurch  das Spiel flüssiger wird. Das ist aber nicht der Fall, da Sync lediglich Bildrisse verhindert und die Bewegungen nicht etwa flüssiger oder ruckelfreier. Dafür ist noch immer die  Framerate verantwortlich. Denn ein Spiel wird, egal ob mit oder ohne Sync, mit beispielsweise 100 Fps deutlich flüssiger wirken als mit 45 Fps. Und wenn man auch in Zukunft annehmbare Frameraten erzielen will, kommt man um den Grafikkartenkauf nicht herum.



Da muss ich Dir widersprechen. Mit Free/GSync kann man auch Spiele problemlos spielen, die zwischen 45-60 fps floaten, was ohne das nur mit Tearing, spürbaren Frameratensprüngen oder Lag (Triple-Buffer) möglich ist.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (10. November 2017)

Meine über 3 jährige Erfahrung mit GSync bestätigt das ebenfalls. Ich finde auch, dass bspw. GSync sich mit ~50FPS wesentlich flüssiger "anfühlt" als ohne und mit 144Hz. Man kann ja das Feature einfach mal ein-bzw. ausschalten & da hat man dann mMn einen sehr guten Vergleich.
Je nach Genre "spüre/empfinde" ich da massive Unterschiede...


----------



## 0ssi (10. November 2017)

Warum sollte sich ein Spiel bei ~50FPS mit FreeSync oder G-Sync flüssiger *anfühlen* als ohne Sync ? 

Es tut nur besser *aussehen * weil man kein Tearing hat was aber auf 144Hz geringer ist als auf 60Hz.

Nur im Vergleich zu V-Sync fühlt sich FreeSync/G-Sync besser an weil kein Input Lag und Stuttering.


----------



## JoM79 (10. November 2017)

Weil wir Menschen Individuen sind und dadurch nicht jeder alles gleich empfindet.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (10. November 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Da muss ich Dir widersprechen. Mit Free/GSync kann man auch Spiele problemlos spielen, die zwischen 45-60 fps floaten, was ohne das nur mit Tearing, spürbaren Frameratensprüngen oder Lag (Triple-Buffer) möglich ist.



Das mag ja sein. Trotzdem wären 100+ Fps ohne Sync flüssiger (nicht rissfreier) als etwa 45 mit Sync. Im Video wird ja das Beispiel einer 1060 genannt. Jetzt noch die ultimative Full-HD-Karte, aber in ein bis zwei Jahren wird auch die nicht mehr genug sein - Sync hin oder her. Es wird halt flüssig mit rissfrei verwechselt.


----------



## JoM79 (10. November 2017)

Die Frage ist aber, ob sich 45fps mit Sync flüssiger anfühlen als ohne.


----------



## Grestorn (10. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Warum sollte sich ein Spiel bei ~50FPS mit FreeSync oder G-Sync flüssiger *anfühlen* als ohne Sync ?
> 
> Es tut nur besser *aussehen * weil man kein Tearing hat was aber auf 144Hz geringer ist als auf 60Hz.
> 
> Nur im Vergleich zu V-Sync fühlt sich FreeSync/G-Sync besser an weil kein Input Lag und Stuttering.



Eben. Schrieb ich doch, Tearing _*oder*_ Frameratensprünge _*oder*_ Lag.



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Das mag ja sein. Trotzdem wären 100+ Fps ohne Sync flüssiger (nicht rissfreier) als etwa 45 mit Sync. Im Video wird ja das Beispiel einer 1060 genannt. Jetzt noch die ultimative Full-HD-Karte, aber in ein bis zwei Jahren wird auch die nicht mehr genug sein - Sync hin oder her. Es wird halt flüssig mit rissfrei verwechselt.



Klar ist 100 fps besser. Aber darum geht es doch nicht. Man kann eine Karte länger nutzen, auch wenn sie mit den neuesten Spielen bereits an die Grenze kommt und die 60fps nicht mehr zuverlässig erreicht. Ohne GSync wäre man dann "gezwungen" upzugraden oder eben mit den Nachteilen (Tearing etc.) zu leben.


----------



## 0ssi (10. November 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Weil wir Menschen Individuen sind und dadurch nicht jeder alles gleich empfindet.



Also keine technische Grundlage sondern eher in Richtung Einbildung, Placebo und Glaube ? Da hat die Nvidia G-Sync Marketing Maschinerie ja ganz Arbeit geleistet.

Wer ohne Sync zockt der hat genau das gleiche Spiel*gefühl* wie mit FreeSync/G-Sync aber *sieht* halt Tearing.  Man sollte zwischen sichtbar und fühlbar unterscheiden.

Im Vergleich zu V-Sync ist FreeSync/G-Sync natürlich eine ganz andere Welt weil die meisten Spiele bzw. Engines selbst mit Triple Buffering wirklich schlecht laufen.


----------



## Grestorn (10. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Wer ohne Sync zockt der hat genau das gleiche Spiel*gefühl* wie mit FreeSync/G-Sync aber *sieht* halt Tearing.  Man sollte zwischen sichtbar und fühlbar unterscheiden.



Spielgefühl != Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit. 

Die Qualität der Darstellung (und damit auch ein eventuelles Tearing) trägt durchaus zum Spielgefühl (auch "Immersion" genannt) bei.

Und Deine Spitze gegen NV hättest Du Dir auch gut sparen können.


----------



## JoM79 (10. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Wer ohne Sync zockt der hat genau das gleiche Spiel*gefühl* wie mit FreeSync/G-Sync aber *sieht* halt Tearing.  Man sollte zwischen sichtbar und fühlbar unterscheiden



Nur weil das bei dir so ist, muss das nicht für alle gelten.


----------



## 0ssi (10. November 2017)

Es ist Hardware und die basiert auf Technik deren Funktionsweise einheitlich ist. Demnach ist es überall identisch.
Eigentlichist es ohne Sync sogar minimal besser weil G-Sync technisch bedingt einen leichten Input Lag verursacht. 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Und Deine Spitze gegen NV hättest Du Dir auch gut sparen können.



Nvidia hat im Gegensatz zu AMD leider keinen Frame Limiter im Treiber damit man nicht mehr FPS als HZ bekommt
wodurch man außerhalb der Sync Range ist und es wieder zu Tearing kommt. Zudem verbraucht man unnötig Strom.


----------



## Grestorn (10. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Nvidia hat im Gegensatz zu AMD leider keinen Frame Limiter im Treiber damit man nicht mehr FPS als HZ bekommt
> wodurch man außerhalb der Sync Range ist und es wieder zu Tearing kommt. Zudem verbraucht man unnötig Strom.



Wrong.


----------



## JoM79 (10. November 2017)

Bringt doch eh wieder nix.
0ssi hat seine Meinung und alle anderen Unrecht.


----------



## 0ssi (10. November 2017)

Das ist eigentlich nicht meine Meinung sondern ein technischer Fakt. Ich selbst nutze übrigens einen G-Sync Monitor und eine Nvidia Grafikkarte.
Trotzdem sollte man sachlich und kritisch bleiben aber daran mangelt es einigen Menschen denn wie du schon sagtest wir sind alle Individuen.


----------



## Grestorn (11. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich nicht meine Meinung sondern ein technischer Fakt. Ich selbst nutze übrigens einen G-Sync Monitor und eine Nvidia Grafikkarte.
> Trotzdem sollte man sachlich und kritisch bleiben aber daran mangelt es einigen Menschen denn wie du schon sagtest wir sind alle Individuen.



a) es gibt einen Limiter im Treiber. 
Und b) er ist eigentlich gar nicht sinnvoll, weil mit aktiviertem VSync (+GSync) die FPS sowieso auf das Maximum der Frequenz des Monitors limitiert wird, es also kein Tearing gibt. Deine Aussage ist schlicht und einfach falsch, und das gleich zweimal.


----------



## Ion (11. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu V-Sync ist FreeSync/G-Sync natürlich eine ganz andere Welt weil die meisten Spiele bzw. Engines selbst mit Triple Buffering wirklich schlecht laufen.



Ich spiele so gut wie jedes Spiel mit Vsync + TB - und seit ich einen 120Hz Monitor mein Eigen nenne, habe ich keine Probleme mehr mit Tearing. Die Stärken von Free- und G-sync liegen mMn. im unteren FPS-Bereich von <60.
Mehr Hz lösen das Problem nicht, verschleiern es aber sehr gut. Ähnliche Wirkungsweise wie die meisten Medikamente


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich nicht meine Meinung sondern ein technischer Fakt. Ich selbst nutze übrigens einen G-Sync Monitor und eine Nvidia Grafikkarte.
> Trotzdem sollte man sachlich und kritisch bleiben aber daran mangelt es einigen Menschen denn wie du schon sagtest wir sind alle Individuen.


Zwischen einem technischen Fakt und dem was wir Menschen wirklich wahrnehmen, liegt teilweise ein grosser Unterschied.
Ein technischer Fakt sind auch Bilder, in denen rote Zahlen in grüne Bilder, oder umgedreht, eingebettet sind.
Trotzdem kann nicht jeder die Zahlen erkennen.
Oder willst du jemanden mit Rot-Grün-Sehschwäche diese absprechen, nur weil du auf den Bildern alles korrekt erkennen kannst?


----------



## 0ssi (11. November 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> a) es gibt einen Limiter im Treiber. Und b) er ist eigentlich gar nicht sinnvoll, weil mit aktiviertem VSync (+GSync) die FPS sowieso auf das Maximum der Frequenz des Monitors limitiert wird, es also kein Tearing gibt. Deine Aussage ist schlicht und einfach falsch, und das gleich zweimal.


Wo ist der Frame Limiter und warum ist er nicht sinnvoll ? Du empfiehlst stattdessen V-Sync obwohl dadurch Input Lag entsteht ? Das halte ich für 2x falsch.



Ion schrieb:


> Ich spiele so gut wie jedes Spiel mit Vsync + TB - und seit ich einen 120Hz Monitor mein Eigen nenne, habe ich keine Probleme mehr mit Tearing. Die Stärken von Free- und G-sync liegen mMn. im unteren FPS-Bereich von <60.
> Mehr Hz lösen das Problem nicht, verschleiern es aber sehr gut. Ähnliche Wirkungsweise wie die meisten Medikamente


Solange du 120FPS halten kannst läuft V-Sync gut und auf 120Hz ist der Input Lag deutlich geringer als auf 60Hz aber sobald du unter 120FPS kommst hast du ein Problem.
Entweder die FPS droppen direkt auf 60 oder wenn das Spiel bzw. die Engine Triple Buffering unterstützt kommt es zu unschönem Stuttering also es läuft nicht mehr smooth.
Findest du ohne Sync das Tearing auf 120Hz wirklich störend ? Wenn dein PC keine 120FPS schafft würde ich lieber ohne Sync zocken und per RTSS auf 118FPS begrenzen.

Die Stärke von FreeSync und G-Sync beginnt bereits 1 FPS unterhalb der maximalen Aktualisierungsrate des Monitors aber wie gesagt nur im direkten Vergleich zu V-Sync
und mehr Hz lösen sehr wohl das Problem von Tearing denn auf 240Hz ist es ja fast weg also kann man den Sinn von Sync hinterfragen, insbesondere wenn es Geld kostet !?



JoM79 schrieb:


> Zwischen einem technischen Fakt und dem was wir Menschen wirklich wahrnehmen, liegt teilweise ein grosser Unterschied.


Dazwischen kann aber kein technischer Unterschied liegen denn es gibt ja auch keinen spürbaren Unterschied zwischen FreeSync und G-Sync oder zwischen G-Sync bei User A und B.


----------



## Antihubbard (11. November 2017)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass die These einen grundlegenden Denkfehler hat.
> 
> Du behauptest, man muss wegen Free-/G-Sync seltener Grafikkarten kaufen, weil dadurch  das Spiel flüssiger wird. Das ist aber nicht der Fall, da Sync lediglich Bildrisse verhindert und die Bewegungen nicht etwa flüssiger oder ruckelfreier. Dafür ist noch immer die  Framerate verantwortlich. Denn ein Spiel wird, egal ob mit oder ohne Sync, mit beispielsweise 100 Fps deutlich flüssiger wirken als mit 45 Fps. Und wenn man auch in Zukunft annehmbare Frameraten erzielen will, kommt man um den Grafikkartenkauf nicht herum.




Oh da muss ich dir leider wehement widersprechen und JoM79 beipflichten. Gsync / Freesync erlauben gerade im Bereich von 40-60 Frames ein VIEL flüssigeres, sanfteres, smotheres Gameplay als normale Monitore. Ganz unabhängig von der Maximalen Frequenz der Geräte.
Da der Monitor die Frequenz und somit die Bildausgabe mit den FPS synchronisiert, siehst du immer genau dann ein Bild (im vollen) wenn die GPU selbiges ausgibt. 

Bei Monitoren mit festen Mhz (Bspw 60) und einem Spiel das darauf mit 45 FPS gespielt wird, passt die Ausgabe des Monitors nicht zur Grafikkarte. 
Wenn sich nun die FPS während des spielens ändern (und das tun sie) wird diese Veränderung auf einem herkömmlichen Monitor ab einer bestimmten "Stärke" spürbar als Ruckler wahrgenommen. Fakt 

Ich habe The Witcher 3 auf Full HD mit 60-80 FPS gespielt aber durch Frame Einbrüche und eine ständige Achterbahnfahrt der FPS hatte ich ständig ruckler. Sehr spürbare. Obwohl die FPS nie unter 55 ging.

Mit GSYNC in WQHD habe ich zwar nur noch 45-60 FPS, aber es ruckelt NICHTS. Butterweich ist die Kiste jetzt! Ansonsten wurde Hardwaremäßig NICHTS geändert. Das Problem lag hier GANZ
klar am Monitor. Was ich bis dato nie für möglich gehalten hätte. 

Und ich spreche hier NICHT vom Tearing, das ist mir eigentlich sogar egal. Bzw. stört mich nicht so sehr. Das ist lediglich ein netter Bonus  (für mich, andere sehen das sicher anders).

Da man nun wie gesagt auch mit 40 FPS ein flüssiges Spielerlebnis hat kann man durchaus seltener und schwächere Grafikkarten kaufen. Für Entusiasten mit mega dickem Geldbeutel mag das nicht gelten, aber für die war die Thematik ja auch nicht primär gedacht 


Ich behaupte deshalb auch, dass bspw. 50 FPS mit GSYNC sich flüssiger anfühlen als 75 FPS OHNE Gsync. 
Natürlich nur dann, wenn man keine FPS Limit angibt welches stehts gehalten werden kann! Denn dann hilft einem natürlich auch GSYNC nicht!



Ion schrieb:


> Ich spiele so gut wie jedes Spiel mit Vsync + TB - und seit ich einen 120Hz Monitor mein Eigen nenne, habe ich keine Probleme mehr mit Tearing. Die Stärken von Free- und G-sync liegen mMn. im unteren FPS-Bereich von <60.
> Mehr Hz lösen das Problem nicht, verschleiern es aber sehr gut. Ähnliche Wirkungsweise wie die meisten Medikamente



Korrekt! Ergo lohnen sie sich für....... 

...genau, Leute mit vl. nicht ganz so dickem Geldbeutel 
Oder Spielern die Ihr System nicht alle 1-2 Jahre sondern eher alle 3-4 Jahre upgraden.

Und deshalb ja auch meine Anfangsthese 

"Wieso G-SYNC oder FREESYNC auf lange Sicht Geld sparen...." (ich sollte KÖNNEN dazufügen)


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Dazwischen kann aber kein technischer Unterschied liegen denn es gibt ja auch keinen spürbaren Unterschied zwischen FreeSync und G-Sync oder zwischen G-Sync bei User A und B.


Du scheinst es echt nicht verstehen zu wollen, dabei habe ich dir schon ein eindeutiges Beispiel gegeben.
Ist es so schwer für dich zu verstehen, dass Menschen Dinge einfach unterschiedlich wahrnehmen?

Btw @TE ne kleine Anmerkung zum Video.
Es heisst "teering" und nicht "tiering", hoffe du weisst was ich meine.
Also tear wie zerreissen und nicht tear wie die Träne.


----------



## Antihubbard (11. November 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du scheinst es echt nicht verstehen zu wollen, dabei habe ich dir schon ein eindeutiges Beispiel gegeben.
> Ist es so schwer für dich zu verstehen, dass Menschen Dinge einfach unterschiedlich wahrnehmen?



Anderes Beispiel, Filme mit 50 Bildern pro Sekunde. Oder Flatscreens mit Starker Glättungsfunktion.
Manche finden diesen "Soap Effekt" Geil. Manche ********. Und manche merken überhaupt keinen Unterschied und schauen einen an wie ein Auto wenn man das erwähnt....


----------



## 0ssi (11. November 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist es so schwer für dich zu verstehen, dass Menschen Dinge einfach unterschiedlich wahrnehmen?


Ja, denn es ist so als wenn jemand mit G-Sync zockt und sagt es fühlt sich gut an aber dann dreht er sich einmal auf seinem Stuhl und sagt jetzt fühlt es sich nicht mehr gut an.


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2017)

Ich gebs auf, du willst es nicht verstehen.


----------



## 0ssi (11. November 2017)

Antihubbard schrieb:


> Gsync / Freesync erlauben gerade im Bereich von 40-60 Frames ein VIEL flüssigeres, sanfteres, smotheres Gameplay als normale Monitore.



Diese Aussage ist entweder falsch oder unvollständig denn wie bereits mehrmals erklärt *fühlen* sich 40-60 FPS *ohne Sync* ganz genauso an wie 40-60FPS mit FreeSync/G-Sync
aber man hat ohne Sync *sichtbares* Tearing. Je mehr Hz desto weniger Tearing. Nur im Vergleich zu 40-60FPS *mit V-Sync* fühlen sich 40-60FPS mit FreeSync/G-Sync besser an.




Antihubbard schrieb:


> Mit GSYNC in WQHD habe ich zwar nur noch 45-60 FPS, aber es ruckelt NICHTS. Butterweich ist die Kiste jetzt! Ansonsten wurde Hardwaremäßig NICHTS geändert. Das Problem lag hier GANZ klar am Monitor.



Deaktiviere G-Sync und achte darauf, daß auch V-Sync aus ist und du wirst merken 45-60FPS ohne Sync fühlen sich ganz genauso an. Erst mit V-Sync fühlt es sich schlechter an.
Investiert man die 150€ von G-Sync in eine GTX1070 dann hat man 60-80FPS und die würden sich *ohne Sync* sogar besser anfühlen und trotz Tearing auch flüssiger aussehen !



Antihubbard schrieb:


> Ich behaupte deshalb auch, dass bspw. 50 FPS mit GSYNC sich flüssiger anfühlen als 75 FPS OHNE Gsync.


Nein aber 50FPS mit FreeSync/G-Sync können sich besser anfühlen als 75FPS mit V-Sync.


----------



## Antihubbard (11. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Deaktiviere G-Sync und achte darauf, daß auch V-Sync aus ist und du wirst merken 45-60FPS ohne Sync fühlen sich ganz genauso an. Erst mit V-Sync fühlt es sich schlechter an.
> Würdest die 150€ von G-Sync für eine GTX1070 nehmen, hättest du 60-80FPS und die würden sich *ohne Sync* sogar besser anfühlen und trotz Tearing auch flüssiger aussehen.




Hast du 2 Monitore wovon mindestens einer GSYNC/FREESYNC hat? Dann mach folgendes. Dupliziere deinen Bildschirminhalt.
Starte ein Spiel das du mit 40-70 FPS spielen kannst. Wenn nötig kannst ja auch runter takten um das zu "simulieren".

Teste diverse Situationen, z.b. im Kreis drehen , gerade aus laufen... und sag mir, dass du keinen Unterschied feststellst.

(1 Monitor mit SYNC an, der andere ohne. Kein VSYNC)

P.S. da sieht sogar meine Freundin, die mit Videospielen nichts am Hut hat und erst nicht verstanden hat wieso ich diesen neuen Monitor gekauft habe, was für ein HIMMELWEITER Unterschied das ist.


----------



## 0ssi (11. November 2017)

Bist du dir sicher, daß man G-Sync und No Sync zu gleich laufen lassen kann ? Was wenn genau das Probleme auf deinem 60Hz Monitor verursacht hatte ?
Teste doch einfach ohne G-Sync auf deinem WQHD 144Hz Monitor und du wirst sehen, dass sich 40-70FPS ohne Sync genauso *anfühlen* wie mit G-Sync !

Wichtiger Nachtrag: Ich sehe du zockst auf einem i5-3570 also könntest du bei FHD mit 80FPS im CPU Limit sein was schlechte Frametimes zur Folge hätte
die zu Mikrorucklern und Stuttering führen. Um das auszuschließen musst du die FPS per RTSS auf 60 begrenzen und wenn es dann ohne Sync smooth läuft,
weißt du, daß dein alter Monitor nicht das Problem war. Es ist ein komplexes Thema aber wie gesagt No Sync spielt sich bei gleichen FPS ganz genauso gut !


----------



## Flybarless (11. November 2017)

@Ossi: Hast du selber überhaupt schon mal an einem Gsync Monitor gespielt?

Mir fallen schwankende Bildraten selbst im FPS Bereich 100-144hz sofort auf wenn ich
Gsync abschalte. Das Bild ist nicht einfach nicht so smooth wie mit Gsync, selbst wenn ich die
Grafikeinstellungen so hoch schraube das ich kaum mehr als 50-70fps mit Gsync zusammenbekomme.

Ich spiele meistens Racingspiele, das einzige woran ich "Blind(ohne FPS Anzeige)" merke das ich
mich zb bei einem Rennstart mit dutzenden Gegnern Plötzlich nicht mehr im hohen FPS Bereich
bewege, sondern die Bildrate plötzlich von 120hz+ auf bis unter 70-60hz fällt ist der sichtbare Inputlag
am "virtuellen "Lenkrad im Vergleich zum "echten" Lenkrad vor mir der immer deutlicher wird je
geringer die FPS werden. 

Stabile FPS raten wie ich sie vorher immer angestrebt habe um einen halbwegs flüssigen 
Bildeindruck auch ohne Vsync zu erhalten brauch ich heute mit Gsync Monitor gar nicht mehr.
Entsprechend kann ich die Grafik Einstellungen hoch schrauben und habe kein Bedürfnis meine mittlerweile
3 Jahre alte GPU austauschen zu müssen nur um immer und überall die möglichen 144fps mit
stabilen Frametimes zu erhalten. Den nur dann ist das Bild wirklich so flüssig wie es die 144hz des Monitors
versprechen...

Schon gar nicht bei "langsameren" spielen wie ein GTA oder ein Tombraider (als Gegenbeispiel zu
Racingsims und Shootern wie CS:GO)  oder ähnliches wo minimalster Inputlag bei niedrigeren Frameraten
und damit höheren Frametimes im zweifel keine Rolle spielt. Da "tausche" ich gern max. Grafikqualität
gegen höchste FPS raten aus ohne das das Bild dadurch einen ruckeligen Eindruck hinterlässt. 

Deswegen kann ich die Aussage das Gsync/Freesync Geld sparen kann unterschreiben.
Bin der Meinung das der erforderliche "Wechselintervall" der GPU sich quasi halbiert 
wenn man ein "Ottonormalgamer" und kein "HighFPSProCSGOZocker" ist und Gsync richtig 
nutzt.

Wenn du keinen Unterschied zwischen 40-70FPS mit Gsync an und aus siehst bist du der 
der total unempfindlich auf FPS reagiert und der dann woll auch den Unterschied zwischen
ein 30hz und ein 60hz nicht sofort erkennt, und nicht die "anderen" die ja keine Ahnung haben.
Oder du hast halt wie ich vermute selber überhaupt keine Erfahrung mit Gsync/Freesync in der
Praxis. 

Gruss André


----------



## 0ssi (11. November 2017)

Flybarless schrieb:


> Mir fallen schwankende Bildraten selbst im FPS Bereich 100-144hz sofort auf wenn ich Gsync abschalte.


Was meinst du mit "auffallen" ? Natürlich *sieht* man es weil ohne Sync auch auf 144Hz noch leichtes Tearing vorhanden ist
aber man *fühlt* es nicht weil die Gaming Performance und die Framerate genau die gleiche ist. Das ist ein technischer Fakt.
Schaltet man V-Sync ein ist zwar das Tearing weg aber das *Spielgefühl* verschlechtert sich durch Input Lag und Stuttering.

Man *fühlt* mit G-Sync genauso wie ohne Sync wenn die FPS von 144 auf 100 fallen weil gegen Framedrops hilft kein Sync
sondern stärkere Hardware. G-Sync ist kein Wundermittel sondern die Optik von V-Sync mit dem Gameplay von No Sync.
Extra nochmal für dich: Nur im Vergleich zu V-Sync *fühlt* es sich mit FreeSync/G-Sync besser an wenn weniger FPS als HZ.




Flybarless schrieb:


> Wenn du keinen Unterschied zwischen 40-70FPS mit Gsync an und aus *siehst* ...



Wo steht das denn ?


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2017)

Wird jetzt schon diskutiert, ob man es fühlen oder sehen kann?
Wenn du schon dabei bist dass man es nicht fühlen kann, fps sind nicht gleich fps.
Stichwort frametime. Immersion: Performance vs. Glatte - THDE intern: So messen und bewerten wir die Grafik-Performance


----------



## Grestorn (11. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Wo ist der Frame Limiter und warum ist er nicht sinnvoll ? Du empfiehlst stattdessen V-Sync obwohl dadurch Input Lag entsteht ? Das halte ich für 2x falsch.



Der Limiter lässt sich durch NVInspector aktivieren. Implementiert ist er aber im Treiber (der Inspector macht alles über den Treiber und greift nie selbst ein). 

VSync erzeugt Lag, insbesondere bei niedrigen FPS Raten. Da kann der Lag bis zu 1/Hz Sekunden betragen, also schlimmstenfalls 1/60tel Sekunde (=17 ms) bei einem 60 Hz Monitor. Wenn die Framerate aber höher als die Frequenz des Monitors selbst ist, ist der Lag deutlich geringer, denn er beträgt dann immer(!) nur die Differenz der Zeit, die die Grafikkarte zum rendern des Frames braucht und der Zeit, bis das Bild zur Anzeige kommt. Wenn die Framerate (ohne VSync bei 80 liegt, beträgt der Lag eines 60 Hz Monitor durch VSync genau 1/60 s - 1/80 s, also rund 4 ms. Das ist garantiert nicht fühlbar. Bei einem 144Hz Monitor würde sich das dann endgültig in den nicht merkbaren Bereich reduzieren, selbst wenn das Spiel mit 200fps rechnet.

Und auch ein Frame-Limiter erzeugt immer Lag, mehr oder weniger, je nachdem, wie er funktioniert. Ich finde einen solchen Eingriff in das Rendering-Timing von außen für höchst fragwürdig. WENN jemand die Framerate limitiert, dann muss das die Spielengine selbst machen, denn nur die kann damit die berechneten Frames am besten timen. Und übrigens gibt es auch keine lag-freie Engine, denn die muss das aussehen der Szene (also die Position der 3D Objekte in der Welt) auch komplett fertig berechnet haben, BEVOR die beginnt, sie auf der GPU zu rendern. Damit ist immer das Rendern des Frames der größte Lag-Faktor, da sind die paar ms hin oder her, um die Du diskutierst, völlig lachhaft.


----------



## Flybarless (11. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Teste doch einfach ohne G-Sync auf deinem WQHD 144Hz Monitor und du wirst sehen, dass sich 40-70FPS ohne Sync genauso *anfühlen* wie mit G-Sync !


 
@Ossi: da steht das...

Und ich habe in meinem Post kein Wort über Tearing verloren. Das ist für mich ein Nebeneffekt und hat garnichts mit dem "Fluffigkeitseindruck" des
Bildes zu tun. Hast du nun jemals vor einem Gsync/Freesync Monitor gespielt? Jemals gesehen was passiert wenn du Framedrops, spricht schwankende
Frametimes an einen solchen Monitor hast?


----------



## DeepBlue23 (11. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Du spielst also The Witcher 3 mit einer GTX1060 bei ~50FPS auf einem WQHD 144Hz G-Sync Monitor ? Das ist das beste Beispiel für einen Fehlkauf und Geldverschwendung.



Nur wenn du davon ausgehst, dass er ausschließlich Witcher 3 spielt  (bezogen auf 144 Hz).

Abgesehen davon, zeigt Adaptive-Sync gerade bei niedrigen FPS und Framedrops seine stärken.

Ich persönlich denke, das Nvidia sich mit der fehlenden Freesync-Unterstützung mehr schadet als alles andere. Ich lese zumindest viel öfter "Hab nen Freesync-Monitor und brauche deswegen ne neue AMD" als "Hab nvidia und brauche deswegen einen G-Sync-Monitor". Ich selber hätte schon vor einem halben Jahr ne GTX 1070 bestellt - jetzt ist es wegen Freesync eine Vega 56 geworden.


----------



## Antihubbard (11. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist entweder falsch oder unvollständig denn wie bereits mehrmals erklärt *fühlen* sich 40-60 FPS *ohne Sync* ganz genauso an wie 40-60FPS mit FreeSync/G-Sync
> aber man hat ohne Sync *sichtbares* Tearing. Je mehr Hz desto weniger Tearing. Nur im Vergleich zu 40-60FPS *mit V-Sync* fühlen sich 40-60FPS mit FreeSync/G-Sync besser an.



YouTube

Schau dir Bitte dieses Beispiel an. Bei 1 Minute 18 Sekunden. Noch Fragen?


YouTube

Oder dieses.


----------



## DARPA (11. November 2017)

Ich kann ebenfalls bestätigen, dass adaptive Sync nicht einfach nur Tearing behebt, sondern auch den Bildverlauf smoother macht. 

Wenn ein User dies nicht wahr nimmt, kann er ja gerne seitenlang dagegen argumentieren, dass dies nicht sein darf. Nur im Endeffekt ist es ja eher ein Nachteil für ihn, wenn er nicht alle positiven Effekte dieser Technologie wahr nimmt.


----------



## FranzFerdinand69 (11. November 2017)

Unglaublich,ist ja wie in der Krabbelgruppe.

Mein Sync ist besser als deins,Nein ohne sync ist besser,Nein freeysnc ist besser als Gsync und umgekehrt.

P.S Ja,das Bild wirkt mit Sync etwas smoother als ohne,allerdings ist dieser Eindruck absolut subjektiv und es ersetzt schon gar nicht eine zu schwache Hardware.
Alles andere ist reines Marketinggeschwafel.Man kann auch ohne Sync sehr gut leben und vor allem zocken.

Was hier einige wohl nicht wahr haben wollen:beide Sync Techniken sind zur Zeit alles andere als fehlerfrei und ausgereift,Stichwort Flickering!,wobei man sagen muß,das Nvidia G sync etwas weniger Probleme macht.


----------



## Antihubbard (11. November 2017)

FranzFerdinand69 schrieb:


> P.S Ja,das Bild wirkt mit Sync etwas smoother als ohne,allerdings ist dieser Eindruck absolut subjektiv



Damit hast du doch schon alles gesagt 


P.S. hier gehts nicht drum welche SYNC Variante besser ist, sondern dass man durch SYNC ggf. auch mit 45 FPS Anstatt 60+ zufrieden sein kann, was selbstverständlich in günstigerer GPU Hardware resultieren KANN.


----------



## 0ssi (11. November 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wird jetzt schon diskutiert, ob man es fühlen oder sehen kann?


Da braucht man gar nicht zu diskutieren sondern man muss differenzieren. Für mich sind sichtbares Tearing und fühlbarer Input Lag 2 unterschiedliche Dinge.
Schlechte Frametimes führen zu Mikrorucklern und Stuttering aber haben nichts mit No Sync zu tun sondern entstehen mit V-Sync, im CPU oder VRAM Limit.
Bitte nicht versuchen vom eigentlichen Thema ablenken, nämlich daß sich No Sync bei gleicher Framerate ganz genauso anfühlt wie mit FreeSync und G-Sync.


----------



## Antihubbard (11. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Da braucht man gar nicht zu diskutieren sondern man muss differenzieren. Für mich sind sichtbares Tearing und fühlbarer Input Lag 2 unterschiedliche Dinge.
> Schlechte Frametimes führen zu Mikrorucklern und Stuttering aber haben nichts mit No Sync zu tun sondern entstehen mit V-Sync, im CPU oder VRAM Limit.
> Bitte nicht versuchen vom eigentlichen Thema ablenken, nämlich daß sich No Sync bei gleicher Framerate ganz genauso anfühlt wie mit FreeSync und G-Sync.



GSYNC im Vergleich mit NOSYNC und VSYNC

Hast du dir das angeschaut?


----------



## 0ssi (11. November 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Der Limiter lässt sich durch NVInspector aktivieren. Implementiert ist er aber im Treiber (der Inspector macht alles über den Treiber und greift nie selbst ein).


Wo kann ich den Nvidia Inspector auf der Nvidia Webseite runterladen und von welchem Datum ist die aktuelle Version ?
Warum ist er nicht wie AMD's Frame Limiter (Frame Rate Target Control) standardmäßig im Nvidia Treiber integriert ?
Warum ist dir nicht bekannt, daß er genau den gleichen Input Lag erzeugt wie V-Sync (klick) und deshalb sinnlos ist !?



Grestorn schrieb:


> VSync erzeugt Lag, insbesondere bei niedrigen FPS Raten. Da kann der Lag bis zu 1/Hz Sekunden betragen, also schlimmstenfalls 1/60tel Sekunde (=17 ms) bei einem 60 Hz Monitor. Wenn die Framerate aber höher als die Frequenz des Monitors selbst ist, ist der Lag deutlich geringer, denn er beträgt dann immer(!) nur die Differenz der Zeit, die die Grafikkarte zum rendern des Frames braucht und der Zeit, bis das Bild zur Anzeige kommt. Wenn die Framerate (ohne VSync bei 80 liegt, beträgt der Lag eines 60 Hz Monitor durch VSync genau 1/60 s - 1/80 s, also rund 4 ms. Das ist garantiert nicht fühlbar. Bei einem 144Hz Monitor würde sich das dann endgültig in den nicht merkbaren Bereich reduzieren, selbst wenn das Spiel mit 200fps rechnet.


Das ist mir bekannt aber was hat es mit dem Thema zu tun ? Hier geht es doch darum ob es sich mit G-Sync oder *No Sync* bei gleichen FPS unterschiedlich *anfühlt* und das ist eben nicht der Fall.
Übrigens funktioniert V-Sync nur solange wie mind. so viele FPS wie Hz hast. Lies bitte was ich bereits in Post #32 geschrieben hatte weil der User Ion hatte auch schon von V-Sync gesprochen.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Und auch ein Frame-Limiter erzeugt immer Lag, mehr oder weniger, je nachdem, wie er funktioniert. Ich finde einen solchen Eingriff in das Rendering-Timing von außen für höchst fragwürdig. WENN jemand die Framerate limitiert, dann muss das die Spielengine selbst machen, denn nur die kann damit die berechneten Frames am besten timen. Und übrigens gibt es auch keine lag-freie Engine, denn die muss das aussehen der Szene (also die Position der 3D Objekte in der Welt) auch komplett fertig berechnet haben, BEVOR die beginnt, sie auf der GPU zu rendern. Damit ist immer das Rendern des Frames der größte Lag-Faktor, da sind die paar ms hin oder her, um die Du diskutierst, völlig lachhaft.


Es ist ja schön, dass du für dich persönlich einen Frame Limiter fragwürdig findest aber mit der Realität und den technischen Fakten hat das nichts zu tun.
Abgesehen davon geht es hier gar nicht um einen Framelimiter oder um etwas mehr Input Lag denn ich nutze aus Faulheit selbst V-Sync als Frame Limiter
weil der Input Lag bei 144FPS@144Hz nicht spürbar ist aber das ändert nichts daran, daß es sich ohne Sync genauso anfühlt wie mit FreeSync und G-Sync.


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2017)

Das Thema hatten wir doch jetzt schon mehrmals.
Nur weil das für dich so ist, hat das keine Allgemeingültigkeit.


----------



## teachmeluv (11. November 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wir doch jetzt schon mehrmals.
> Nur weil das für dich so ist, hat das keine Allgemeingültigkeit.


Wie Kant schon sagte: "Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters." 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 0ssi (11. November 2017)

Antihubbard schrieb:


> GSYNC im Vergleich mit NOSYNC und VSYNC
> 
> Hast du dir das angeschaut?


Achte genau auf die Frameraten und lies was ich dir bereits in Post #40 bezüglich The Witcher 3 als wichtigen Nachtrag geschrieben hatte.
Würde in dem Test bei No Sync ein Frame Limiter auf 60FPS laufen damit es *die gleichen FPS* sind dann wäre es ohne Sync genauso smooth
Warum wohl hat er bei G-Sync maximal 60FPS ? Weil er zusätzlich V-Sync als Limiter an hat auf dem UHD 60Hz Monitor. Er schummelt also.


----------



## Flybarless (11. November 2017)

@Ossi: Bist du verwandt mit dem Dösl aus dem Verschwörungstheorietread? 
Irgendwie die gleichen Muster bei deinen Argumentationen.
Wobei in dem Verschwörer Tread die betroffene Person wenigstens noch irgendwelche
seltsamen Links aus dem Internet zur Untermauerung seiner Thesen präsentiert. 
Du behauptest einfach nur etwas, konkrete Nachfragen ignorierst du einfach und am 
ende haben alle anderen das eigentliche Thema des Treads angeblich gar nicht verstanden
ausser du. Merkste selber, oder?


----------



## 0ssi (11. November 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wir doch jetzt schon mehrmals. Nur weil das für dich so ist, hat das keine Allgemeingültigkeit.


Wenn sich No Sync und FreeSync/G-Sync bei gleicher Framerate aufgrund identischen technischen Grundlagen gleich *anfühlen* dann hat das doch eine allgemeine Gültigkeit.
Natürlich sieht es unterschiedlich aus weil man ohne Sync Tearing hat (60Hz stark, 144Hz leicht) aber an der reinen Gaming Performance und am Gameplay ändert das nichts.
Nur im Vergleich zu V-Sync (mit weniger FPS als Hz also bei schwankender Framerate) *fühlt* sich FreeSync/G-Sync um Welten besser an. Ist doch ganz einfach zu verstehen !?


----------



## Flybarless (11. November 2017)

Achja, und Vsync angeschaltet bei einem Gsync Monitor wirkt dann genau wie ein Framelimiter und erzeugt keinen
zusätzlichen Inputlag wie es VSync alleine tut...und deswegen ist eingeschaltetes Vsync(im Treiber) nicht Sinnlos bei
Gsync, sondern sorgt einfach nur dafür der der Monitor in seiner Gsync Range bleibt und es eben nicht zu unerwünschten
effekten wie Tearing oder (sicht/fühlbare)Framedrops kommt wenn die max. möglichen FPS des Monitors erreicht werden.


----------



## 0ssi (11. November 2017)

Flybarless schrieb:


> @Ossi: Bist du verwandt mit dem Dösl aus dem Verschwörungstheorietread?
> Irgendwie die gleichen Muster bei deinen Argumentationen.
> Wobei in dem Verschwörer Tread die betroffene Person wenigstens noch irgendwelche
> seltsamen Links aus dem Internet zur Untermauerung seiner Thesen präsentiert.
> ...



Du siehst also kein Fehler in dem Video um einen aussagekräftigen Vergleich zu haben ? Dann hast du offensichtlich nichts verstanden. Mein Tipp: 1. Kommentar unter dem Video.
Solltest du Fragen bezüglich dem Thema Bildsynchronisation haben dann her damit aber eigentlich wurde bereits Alles beantwortet und auf kleine Verständnisfehler hingewiesen.
Übrigens ist es eine Schwäche wenn man nicht mehr in der Lage ist sachlich zu bleiben und stattdessen versucht einen User persönlichen anzugreifen ! Hast du das wirklich nötig ?



Flybarless schrieb:


> Achja, und Vsync angeschaltet bei einem Gsync Monitor wirkt dann genau wie ein Framelimiter und erzeugt keinen
> zusätzlichen Inputlag wie es VSync alleine tut...und deswegen ist eingeschaltetes Vsync(im Treiber) nicht Sinnlos bei
> Gsync, sondern sorgt einfach nur dafür der der Monitor in seiner Gsync Range bleibt und es eben nicht zu unerwünschten
> effekten wie Tearing oder (sicht/fühlbare)Framedrops kommt wenn die max. möglichen FPS des Monitors erreicht werden.



Da muss ich dich korrigieren. Wie bereits oben gesagt erzeugt V-Sync als Frame Limiter leichten Input Lag. hier extra für dich nochmal das Vergleichsvideo.
Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, ob es sich ohne Sync (bei gleicher Framerate) genauso anfühlt wie mit FreeSync/G-Sync also worauf möchtest du hinaus ?
Versuche doch einfach beim Thema zu bleiben und nicht immer Alles durcheinander zu bringen. Das erspart uns Mißverständnisse und mir jede Menge Zeit !


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Wenn sich No Sync und FreeSync/G-Sync bei gleicher Framerate aufgrund identischen technischen Grundlagen gleich *anfühlen* dann hat das doch eine allgemeine Gültigkeit.


Eben nicht.
Nur weil es für dich so ist, ist das nicht für alle so.
Du willst halt nicht verstehen, dass die gleiche Gegebenheit für 2 Menschen völlig unterschiedlich sein kann.
Dafür wurden dir auch schon mehrere Beispiele genannt.
Aber sowas wird von dir gekonnt ignoriert.
Es passt anscheinend nicht in dein Weltbild, dass dein Gefühl nicht das Gefühl aller Menschen wiedergibt.

Ich könnte jetzt noch ne Menge anderer Sachen anbringen, bei denen Menschen unterschiedlich auf die gleiche technische Gegebenheit reagieren.
Das wäre aber Zeitverschwendung, da du das wieder eh nicht wahrhaben willst/kannst.
Ob nun aus Ignoranz, Unwissenheit oder irgendeinem anderen Grund, wer weiss das schon.


----------



## 0ssi (11. November 2017)

Aber es geht doch um die gleiche Person am gleichen PC und nicht um verschiedene Personen. Du fühlst ja auch keinen Unterschied zwischen G-Sync und FreeSync
oder zwischen G-Sync heute und G-Sync morgen. Wie willst du also einen Unterschied zwischen No Sync und G-Sync merken wenn es die gleiche Performance ist !?
Das kannst du nur sehen weil ohne Sync Tearing entsteht. Machst du hingegen V-Sync an dann fühlst du sofort einen Unterschied, zumindest bei weniger FPS als Hz.


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2017)

Ok, du verstehst es anscheinend echt nicht.
Somit erübrigt sich jedwede Diskussion mir dir.


----------



## 0ssi (11. November 2017)

Ich verstehe was du sagen möchtest aber es ist technisch unmöglich. Wenn jemand wirklich behauptet ein Spiel *fühlt* sich bei gleicher Framerate ohne Sync schlechter an als mit FreeSync/G-Sync
dann meint er, es *sieht* wegen Tearing etwas schlechter aus. Hätte es wirklich eine schlechtere Gaming Performance die man fühlen kann dann wären alle Leute die ohne Sync zocken im Nachteil.
Also Millionen von Gamern und auch Alle die professionell spielen. Glaubst du, daß wäre denen nicht schon längst aufgefallen ? Nur im Vergleich zu V-Sync fühlt sich FreeSync/G-Sync besser an !


----------



## Laggy.NET (11. November 2017)

Öhm, es ist fakt, dass z.B. 45 FPS auf einem 60 Hz Display ohne Adaptive Sync niemals flüssig sein können. Das liegt in der Natur der Sache.

Ein Monitor ohne Adaptive Sync aktualisiert sich alle 16,66 ms. Wenn die GPU aber nur alle 22,2 ms einen Frame fertig rendert, dann kann der Monitor nicht plötzlich alle 22,22 ms nen Frame anzeigen, sondern wird das weiterhin alle 16,66 ms tun, komme was wolle. Wenn kein neues Frame da ist, dann wird eben das alte nochmal angezeigt.

Das führt zwangsläufig dazu, dass (wenn Vsync aktiv ist) jeder zweite Frame einfach zwei Refreshes lang angezeigt wird. 

Frame 1 wird dann 16,66 ms lang angezeigt (=ein Refresh) und Frame 2 wird 33,33 ms lang angezeigt (=2 Refreshes) und das geht dann immer so weiter. 16,66 ms, 33,33 ms, 16,66 ms, 33,33 ms. 
Bei 45 FPS (liegt genau zwischen 60 und 30 FPS) ist der Anteil der Frames pro sekunde, die mit 16,66 ms bzw. 33,33 ms angezeigt werden ekat 50:50 %. Das entspricht dann der Abfolge wie oben genannt.
Gehen die FPS richtung 60 FPS, reduziert sich der Anteil der 33,33 ms Frames pro Sekunde. Gehen die Frames richtung 30 FPS, erhöht sich der Anteil der 33,33 ms Frames. So hat man dann bei ca. 50 FPS eine Abfolge, die in etwa so aussieht: 16,66 ms, 16,66 ms. 33,33 ms. 16,66 ms, 16,66 ms, 33,33 ms. usw

Im Endeffekt kann also alles zwischen 30 und 60 FPS auf einem 60 Hz Monitor nur durch das schnelle hin und her zwischen einfach und doppelt angezeigten Frames erreicht werden, so dass man eben pro Sekunde im Durchschnitt auf die FPS kommt, die die Grafikkarte ausgibt.
Das KANN niemals flüssig sein, da die Frametime sich ständig bei jedem n-ten Frame verdoppelt, was man als Ruckler wahrnimmt.


Man kann jetzt zwar Vsync deaktivieren, das reduziert die Ruckler aber nur zum Teil. Frames die vorher 2 refreshes lang angezeigt werden, sind auch bei deaktiviertem Vsync zwei Refreshes lang zu sehen. Z.B. der untere Teil des Frames im ersten Monitorrefresh und der obere Teil des frames im zweiten Refresh. 
Da aber beim zweiten Refresh schon ein Teil des nächsten Frames mit eingescannt und dargestellt werden kann, dauert es nicht mehr ganz solange, bis die Bildinformationen auf den Schirm wandern. Ohne Vsync ist das Ruckeln deswegen subjektiv ein wenig abgemindert, technisch bedingt ist es aber immernoch vorhanden. 
Zusätzlich hat man nun Tearing, was den Bildfluss auch wieder stört und dafür sorgt, dass die obere bzw. untere Bildhälfte ständig hinterherhängt. Das Ruckeln bezieht sich somit nicht mehr auf das gesamte Bild, sondern auf die Tearing "Bruchstücke".


Wenn man adaptive Sync verwendet fällt beides Weg. Tearing gibt es nicht mehr und das Ruckeln, welches durch die ungleichmäßige Verteilung der Frames auf das fixe 60 Hz Raster entstehen werden eliminiert, da es eben kein fixes Bildwiederholraster mehr gibt. Der Monitor kann nun, wenn z.B. 50 FPS ausgegeben werden auf 50 Hz schalten. Bzw. anders herum. Das Bildsignal bestimmt von nun an, wann der Monitor ein neues Bild darstellt bzw. einen Displayrefresh durchführt.



Kurz gesagt: Es ist technisch bedingt eine essenzielle Eigenschaft von Adaptive Sync, dass Viele Bildraten deutlich flüssiger dargestellt werden können. Oder sagen wir "ruckelfrei". Denn wie schon gesagt wurde. Mit Adaptive Sync fühlen sich 40 FPS nicht plötzlich wie 60 FPS an. Aber sie sind eben ruckelfrei und das ist wichtig.
Auf einem 60 Hz Monitor merkt jemand, der empfindlich ist sofort, wenn die Framerate von 60 FPS auf 59 FPS fällt, weil man dann 1x pro Sekunde diesen einen Frame hat, der 33,33 ms lang statt 16,66 ms lang angezeigt wird. Diesen einen Ruckler, merkt man eben.

Man muss folglich aber auch sagen, dass 60 FPS auf einem 60 Hz Display bei aktivem Vsync exakt genauso flüssig sind, wie 60 FPS auf einem Adaptive Sync Display. Folglich würde ich auch nicht unbedingt sagen, dass ein Adaptive Sync Display mir den kauf neuer Grafikkarten erspart. Mit z.B. 40 FPS werden Games auch auf nem Adaptive Sync Display "zäh". Man merkt zwar keine störenden Ruckler mehr, man merkt aber trotzdem, dass das Spiel "langsamer" läuft.


----------



## 0ssi (11. November 2017)

Ein langer Text aber bereits die 1. Zeile ist entweder falsch oder falsch fomuliert denn warum sollten 45FPS@60Hz *ohne Bildsynchronisation* weniger flüssig sein als 45FPS mit FreeSync/G-Sync = 45Hz ?


----------



## Laggy.NET (11. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Ein langer Text aber bereits die 1. Zeile ist entweder falsch oder falsch fomuliert denn warum sollten 45FPS@60Hz *ohne Bildsynchronisation* weniger flüssig sein als 45FPS mit FreeSync/G-Sync = 45Hz ?



Ganz einfach, nehmen wir wieder den 60 Hz Monitor @45 FPS. Wenn du Tearing hast, dann wird ein Teil eines Frames im ersten Refresh angezeigt und der zweite Teil des Frames im zweiten Refresh. Ich glaube, soweit sollte es klar sein, sonst gäbe es ja kein Tearing. Ein Refresh dauert 16,66 ms.

Nun ist es aber so, dass der Bildinhalt dieses Frames, nun eben auf ZWEI Refreshes aufgeteilt wird. 
Du siehst den Inhalt dieses Frames zu Teilen also insgesamt über einen Zeitraum von 33,33 ms, statt der eigentlich gewollten 22,22 ms.

Der Frame ist also noch auf dem Schirm zu sehen, obwohl er da eigentlich gar nichts mehr zu suchen hat. Das stört vor allem die Bildfolge des Contents. Die Frames die aufeinander folgen passen aus zeitlicher Sicht nicht mehr zusammen, was eben auch für diese Tearing Linien sorgt. Die Linie bzw. der Versatz der Bildhälften bzw. Bruchstücke entspricht dem zeitlichen Delta vom eigentlichen Soll... 

Oder anders ausgedrückt, wenn du in der unteren Hälfte ne bewegung bzw. Bildänderung vom einen Frame zum anderen Frame wahrnimmst, dann wird diese im oberen bereich des Bildes erst im nächsten Display Refresh angezeigt. Folglich bleiben im Wechsel immer ganz kurz die untere und dann wieder die obere Bildhälfte kurz "stehen". So oder so, der Frame bzw. die Teile des Frames sind zu lange sichtbar. 
Wenn ein Frame eben nicht innerhalb von 16,66 ms vollständig dargestellt werden kann, wird der rest eben in den nächsten 16,66 ms angezeigt und dann hast du eben schon verloren....


Tearing wird erst dann ruckelfrei, wenn die Framerate deutlich höher ist, als die Display refreshrate. Denn dann ist der Versatz bzw. das Zeitliche Delta zwischen den Frames so gering, dass der Versatz an den Tearing linien nicht mehr auffällt und irgendwann auch komplett verschwindet.


----------



## 0ssi (11. November 2017)

Bei 45FPS@60Hz werden einfach 15 der 45 Bilder doppelt angezeigt was keinerlei Auswirkung auf die Performance hat.
Tearing ist zwar sichtbar aber nicht spürbar. Das Gameplay ist definitiv identisch mit FreeSync/G-Sync bei 45FPS@45Hz.


----------



## Laggy.NET (11. November 2017)

Nö, komplett doppelt angezeigte Bilder hast du nur bei aktivem Vsync. Dass dann bei 45 FPS 15 Bilder doppelt angezeigt werden ist richtig. Das führt aber zwangsläufig zu ruckeln, da die Frametime bei den genannten 15 Bildern auf 33,33 ms geht. Das entspricht kurzzeitig quasi 30 FPS....

Wenn du Vsync deaktivierst, dann findet keine Aufteilung der Frames aufs 60 Hz Raster statt. Es gibt dann kein Framepacing. Die 45 FPS werden einfach 1:1 rausgehauen. Die Grafikkarte sendet alle 22,22 ms ein Bild. In Folge dessen hast du quasi in JEDEM Display Refresh Tearing, was eben dazu führt, dass Frames bzw. Teile davon insgesamt 33,33 ms lang zu sehen sind. Und immer wenn ein Frame länger zu sehen ist, als gewollt, hast du nen Ruckler in deiner Bewegungsabfolge.


----------



## DARPA (11. November 2017)

Was meint ein Hardware Redakteur dazu?

YouTube


----------



## Grestorn (11. November 2017)

Laggy.NET hat absolut recht mit seiner Darstellung. 

Das ist auch der Grund, warum Spielen ohne VSync für mich nie in Frage kommt. Denn man sieht dann immer nur einen Bruchteil des aktuellen Bilds, ein Teil des Schirms lagged immer mindestens ein Bild zurück. 

Was man übrigens auch schön sehen kann, und zwar um so leichter, je höher die Framerate ist: Wenn man (VSync aus, kein G- oder Freesync) mit der Maus schneller rechts-links Bewegungen macht, dann scheint der untere Teil des Bildes vorauszueilen und der obere zurückzubleiben. Was daran liegt, dass obere Teile des Schirms immer "ältere" Frames zeigt als der untere Teil.




0ssi schrieb:


> Wo kann ich den Nvidia Inspector auf der Nvidia Webseite runterladen und von welchem Datum ist die aktuelle Version ?


Auch wenn NVidia die Option im eigenen Control-Panel nicht einstellbar macht, so ist es trotzdem der Treiber, der sie ausführt. Und das hattest Du bestritten und ich habe das mit "Wrong" kommentiert. Aus der Nummer kommst Du nicht mehr raus, falsch ist falsch und bleibt falsch. 



0ssi schrieb:


> Warum ist er nicht wie AMD's Frame Limiter (Frame Rate Target Control) standardmäßig im Nvidia Treiber integriert ?


Ist er. Die Funktion wird vom Treiber selbst umgesetzt. 



0ssi schrieb:


> Warum ist dir nicht bekannt, daß er genau den gleichen Input Lag erzeugt wie V-Sync (klick) und deshalb sinnlos ist !?


Erst mal: Es steht Dir nicht zu, einfach mal zu postulieren, dass ich irgendetwas weiß oder nicht weiß, ok? 
Ein Fps-Limiter kann das künstliche Delay entweder VOR oder NACH dem tatsächlichen "Present()"-Call im Treiber einbauen. Welche Variante besser ist, darüber lässt sich wunderbar diskutieren. Den Delay vorher einzufügen, so wie der NV-Treiber das vermutlich macht, hat tatsächlich eine ähnliche Wirkung wie VSync (ohne aber die Vorteile zu haben, d.h. man hat weiterhin Tearing). Das Delay NACH dem Present einzufügen, ist zwar ein klein wenig besser für den Lag (m.E. bei hohen Limitwerten aber nur messbar, nicht fühlbar), dafür hat man aber ein ungleichmäßigere Framerate, weil der Treiber ja nicht wissen kann, wie lange die Engine für die Berechnung des nächsten Frames braucht und deswegen der Delay mal zu lange oder zu kurz sein kann.

Unterm Strich bleibt: Ich halte einen Fps-Limiter für Mumpitz. VSync ist besser, in jedem Fall. Eben auch aus dem Eingangs dieses Postings genannten Grund - der Bildschirm zeigt mit VSync immer ein zusammengehörendes Bild an und nicht zwei oder mehr unzusammenhängende.


Nur als Anmerkung: Vor Jahren habe ich mal im Rahmen vom nHancer mit einem eigenen Modul experimentiert, dass die Framerate im SLI Betrieb ausbalancieren sollte, also die SLI Mikroruckler mildern sollte. Das hat nicht gut funktioniert, genau aus den oben beschrieben Gründen. Weswegen ich das dann auch schnell aufgegeben habe. Das nur als Anmerkung, dass ich durchaus weiß, wovon ich schreibe.


----------



## 0ssi (11. November 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Unterm Strich bleibt: Ich halte einen Fps-Limiter für Mumpitz. VSync ist besser, in jedem Fall.


Auf einem Monitor mit hoher Aktualisierungsrate und FreeSync/G-Sync kann man V-Sync als Frame Limiter missbrauchen aber es ist nicht die optimale technische Lösung
denn auch mit FreeSync/G-Sync merkt man Frameschwankungen sowie Framedrops. Läuft ein Spiel z.B. nur mit 80-144 FPS dann macht ein Frame Limit auf 100 FPS Sinn.

Du würdest vermutlich die Aktualisierungsrate auf 100Hz stellen und wieder V-Sync nutzen. AMD Nutzer stellen im Treiber einfach Frame Rate Target Control auf 100.
Je näher minimale und maximale Framerate bei einander liegen desto besser ist das Spielgefühl. Da der Nvidia Inspector Input Lag verursacht muss man RTSS benutzen.


----------



## Grestorn (11. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Auf einem Monitor mit hoher Aktualisierungsrate und FreeSync/G-Sync kann man V-Sync als Frame Limiter missbrauchen aber es ist nicht die optimale technische Lösung
> denn auch mit FreeSync/G-Sync merkt man Frameschwankungen sowie Framedrops. Läuft ein Spiel z.B. nur mit 80-144 FPS dann macht ein Frame Limit auf 100 FPS Sinn.


Framerateschwankungen hast Du immer, denn kein Spiel rendert immer völlig gleichmäßig. Auch längere Stotterer kommen bei fast jeder Engine mal vor, speziell wenn sie OpenWorld ist und mal nachladen muss. Framedrops, also dass ein berechnetes Frame gar nicht zur Anzeige kommt, kann es bei GSync/Freesync nicht geben. 

Ein Framelimit auf 100 FPS macht eigentlich nie Sinn. Wenn ich Strom sparen will und sowieso genügend FPS habe, dann reduziere ich das Powerlimit (mache ich tatsächlich, das steht bei mir meist auf 75%). Das ist in jedem Fall besser als ein künstliches Delay einzubauen. 



0ssi schrieb:


> Du würdest vermutlich die Aktualisierungsrate auf 100Hz stellen und wieder V-Sync nutzen. AMD Nutzer stellen im Treiber einfach Frame Rate Target Control auf 100.
> Je näher minimale und maximale Framerate bei einander liegen desto besser ist das Spielgefühl. Da der Nvidia Inspector Input Lag verursacht muss man RTSS benutzen.



Korrekt, ich würde die Wiederholrate auf 100 Hz begrenzen, wenn ich unbedingt die Framerate auf 100 Hz limitieren wollte. Und der Fps-Limiter im AMD Treiber mag vlt. besser implementiert sein, die grundsätzlichen Probleme, die ich vorher beschrieben habe, kann er auch nicht magisch lösen. Ich bleibe dabei: Fps-Limiter sind sinnlos. Entweder die Engine macht das selbst oder man lässt es besser bleiben bzw. nutzt VSync.


----------



## 0ssi (11. November 2017)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Wenn du Vsync deaktivierst, ... Die 45 FPS werden einfach 1:1 rausgehauen ... Und immer wenn ein Frame länger zu sehen ist, als gewollt, hast du nen Ruckler in deiner Bewegungsabfolge.


Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch ? Ein beliebiges Spiel und vor dem Screenshot im Kreis gedreht:

No Sync 100 FPS@144Hz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



G-Sync 100FPS@90Hz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Absolut gleiches Spielgefühl und identische Frametimes ohne Mikroruckler oder Stuttering.
Einziger Unterschied ist ohne Sync das Tearing bei Bewegung was aber auf 144Hz gering ist.


----------



## Antihubbard (11. November 2017)

DARPA schrieb:


> Was meint ein Hardware Redakteur dazu?
> 
> YouTube



@Ossi  Dein Kommentar dazu?


----------



## Grestorn (11. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch ? Ein beliebiges Spiel und vor dem Screenshot im Kreis gedreht:



Synchronisationseffekte lassen sich prinzipiell nicht in Videos darstellen, da die immer neu synchronisiert sind.


----------



## 0ssi (11. November 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Synchronisationseffekte lassen sich prinzipiell nicht in Videos darstellen, da die immer neu synchronisiert sind.


No Sync bedeutet keine Bildsynchronisation und weil man das Tearing nicht bildlich darstellen kann habe ich es erwähnt
aber was hat sichtbares Tearing mit dem spürbaren Gameplay zu tun ? Die Drehungen sind für den Frametime Graphen !



Grestorn schrieb:


> Framerateschwankungen hast Du immer, denn kein Spiel rendert immer völlig gleichmäßig.


Genau darum mach ein Frame Limiter gerade Sinn. Besonders jetzt wo es mehr als 60Hz gibt ! Eine Framerate von mindestens 60FPS für ein smoothes Gameplay auf 60Hz ist leicht zu schaffen
aber auf 144Hz immer 144FPS zu halten ist viel schwerer. Da hilft auch kein FreeSync/G-Sync wenn die FPS auf 80 droppen sondern ein Framelimiter auf 100 für weniger Frameschwankungen.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ein Framelimit auf 100 FPS macht eigentlich nie Sinn. Wenn ich Strom sparen will und sowieso genügend FPS habe, dann reduziere ich das Powerlimit ...


Was macht man auf 144Hz bei einem 120FPS CPU Limit mit schlechten Frametimes die zu Mikrorucklern und Stuttering führen ? Man entlastet das System mit einem Frame Limiter auf 100FPS.
Durch ein geringeres PL der GPU oder weniger Takt der CPU verringert sich doch die Leistung und ein Frame Limiter wäre noch sinnvoller. Hast du überhaupt einen Monitor mit mehr als 60Hz ?


----------



## 0ssi (11. November 2017)

Antihubbard schrieb:


> @Ossi  Dein Kommentar dazu?


Sagt er in dem Video, dass man *ohne Bildsynchronisation* ein schlechteres Gameplay hat oder daß es sich schlechter *anfühlt* ? Nein ! Nur im Vergleich zu V-Sync ist das der Fall !
Wie oft soll ich das eigentlich noch wiederholen. Deaktiviere auf deinem WQHD 144Hz Monitor G-Sync und zocke The Witcher ohne Sync. Es spielt sich genauso wie mit G-Sync.
Einziger Unterschied ist das *sichtbare* Tearing was aber auf 144Hz viel weniger störend ist als auf 60Hz wie in dem Video. Wen das nicht stört der braucht kein FreeSync/G-Sync.

Da FreeSync kostenlos ist nutzt man es natürlich aber da G-Sync 150€ Aufpreis kostet muss man abwägen ob es sich wirklich lohnt oder ob man lieber mit leichtem Tearing lebt !?
Nimmt man die gesparten 150€ für eine stärkere Grafikkarte (in deinem Fall statt GTX1060 dann GTX1070) bekommt man mehr FPS und hat ohne Sync ein besseres Spielgefühl !

Bezogen auf The Witcher 3 hier mal Rechenbeispiele:

FreeSync 27" WQHD 75Hz IPS 300€ + RX580 300€ = *600€*  für 50FPS ohne Tearing
FreeSync 27" WQHD 144Hz IPS 500€ + RX580 300€ = *800€* für 50FPS ohne Tearing
G-Sync 27" WQHD 144Hz IPS 700€ + GTX1060 300€ = *1000€*  für 50FPS ohne Tearing <--- Das hast du gekauft und willst den Leuten etwas von Geld sparen erzählen ?

FreeSync 27" WQHD 75Hz IPS 300€ + GTX1060 300€ = *600€* für 50FPS mit starkem Tearing
FreeSync 27" WQHD 144Hz IPS 500€ + GTX1070 400€ = *900€* für 75FPS mit leichtem Tearing
FreeSync 27" WQHD 144Hz IPS 500€ + GTX1080 500€ = *1000€* für 100FPS mit leichtem Tearing <--- Das ist die Alternative für Leute die leichtes Tearing nicht stört !


----------



## Flybarless (11. November 2017)

Wie lang soll ich noch die Frage wiederholen ob diese Beobachtung zu Gsync/Freesync An/Aus aus deiner
selber gemachten Erfahrung stammt, oder ist es nur deine Theorie das es so sein müsste?


----------



## 0ssi (11. November 2017)

Siehe Post #74 ...


----------



## Flybarless (11. November 2017)

Da sehe ich 2 Screenshots, Keine Antwort auf meine Frage


----------



## Grestorn (11. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> No Sync bedeutet keine Bildsynchronisation und weil man das Tearing nicht bildlich darstellen kann habe ich es erwähnt
> aber was hat sichtbares Tearing mit dem spürbaren Gameplay zu tun ? Die Drehungen sind für den Frametime Graphen !


Wie wir beschrieben haben, bedeutet Tearing immer, dass zumindest ein Teil des Displays noch den vorhergehenden Frame zeigt und damit zumindest für diesen Teil eine Art Framedrop stattfindet. 

Das Video entfernt das und glättet gleichzeitig die Frames (wie VSync), weswegen man das einfach nicht als Demonstration verwenden kann.



0ssi schrieb:


> Genau darum mach ein Frame Limiter gerade Sinn. Besonders jetzt wo es mehr als 60Hz gibt ! Eine Framerate von mindestens 60FPS für ein smoothes Gameplay auf 60Hz ist leicht zu schaffen
> aber auf 144Hz immer 144FPS zu halten ist viel schwerer. Da hilft auch kein FreeSync/G-Sync wenn die FPS auf 80 droppen sondern ein Framelimiter auf 100 für weniger Frameschwankungen.



Grundsätzlich stimmt das schon, aber wie gesagt, VSync ist da einfach die bessere Lösung. Zur Not eben mit reduzierter Wiederholrate. Ich persönlich habe aber kein Problem mit floating Frameraten, wenn die nur von der gerenderten Szene abhängen und nicht die Folge einer anderen Störung sind (also Stotterer, Syncprobleme etc.)



0ssi schrieb:


> Was macht man auf 144Hz bei einem 120FPS CPU Limit mit schlechten Frametimes die zu Mikrorucklern und Stuttering führen ? Man entlastet das System mit einem Frame Limiter auf 100FPS.
> Durch ein geringeres PL der GPU oder weniger Takt der CPU verringert sich doch die Leistung und ein Frame Limiter wäre noch sinnvoller. Hast du überhaupt einen Monitor mit mehr als 60Hz ?



Ich habe einen GSync WQHD-Monitor mit 144Hz. 
Gerade wenn die CPU limitiert, ist ein Fps-Limiter pures Gift. Denn damit baust Du ein künstlichen Delay in die Main-Renderloop ein. Und das, obwohl die CPU eh nicht nachkommt... Keine gute Idee. 

Wenn es sich für den einen oder anderen besser anfühlt, wenn er einen Fps-Limiter verwendet, ok. Er sollte aber dennoch lieber mal G/FreeSync+VSync eine Chance geben. Ich denke, das Ergebnis ist in jedem Fall besser. Wenn er das nicht kann oder will, ist ein Fps-Limiter vielleicht eine einigermaßen akzeptable Alternative.


----------



## 0ssi (11. November 2017)

Wie gesagt ich nutze aus Faulheit auch V-Sync als Limiter aber das ist nur eine Notlösung. Die Hz für jedes Spiel umstellen würde nerven also lieber die In Game Setting anpassen damit die FPS nie unter 100 fallen.
Bei mir in FHD ist das leicht aber in WQHD ist man ohne Limiter aufgeschmissen und muss Frameschwankungen sowie Framedrops in Kauf nehmen wodurch sich das Spielgefühl verschlechtert und darum ging es.
Warum wohl hat Nvidia keinen offiziellen Limiter im Treiber ? Weil sich damit das Gameplay ohne Sync verbessern würde und weniger Leute G-Sync für nötig halten also weniger Verkauf und weniger Gewinn. 



Flybarless schrieb:


> Da sehe ich 2 Screenshots, Keine Antwort auf meine Frage



Eigentlich sollte deine Frage mit Post #74 beantwortet sein, insbesondere durch die 2 Zeilen unter den Screenshot.

Extra für dich: 

Sieht man einen Unterschied zwischen FreeSync/G-Sync an und aus ? Ja, man sieht ihn weil Tearing da und nicht da.
Fühlt man einen Unterschied zwischen FreeSync/G-Sync an und aus ? Nein, ohne Sync ist das Spielgefühl gleich gut.
Fühlt man einen Unterschied zwischen FreeSync/G-Sync und V-Sync ? Ja weil V-Sync bei 60Hz Input Lag verursacht
und es zu Mikrorucklern kommt wenn man schwankende Frameraten FPS unterhalb der Aktualisierungsrate Hz hat.


----------



## Flybarless (11. November 2017)

Also reden wir von einer Verschwörung seitens Nvidia und auch AMD damit die ihr Sync Zeugs besser
verkaufen können. Und du hast noch nie vor einem G/F Sync Monitor gesessen, ansonsten würdest du
ja die Frage beantworten.


----------



## 0ssi (11. November 2017)

Siehe Post #78 Mitte.


----------



## Grestorn (11. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Warum wohl hat Nvidia keinen offiziellen Limiter im Treiber ? Weil sich damit das Gameplay ohne Sync verbessern würde und weniger Leute G-Sync für nötig halten also weniger Verkauf und weniger Gewinn.



Es geht einfach nicht ohne Spitze gegen NVidia... Und ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich schreiben muss, dass ein Fps-Limiter keine brauchbare Alternative für eine variable Synchronisation ist. Bestenfalls eine Notlösung (die ich früher auch ohne GSync Monitor nie genutzt habe).


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2017)

Ich hab bis jetzt noch nicht verstanden, wieso das denn Geld sparen sollte?


----------



## 0ssi (11. November 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Es geht einfach nicht ohne Spitze gegen NVidia...


Wenn ein Hersteller für etwas Geld verlangt das bei einem anderen Hersteller kostenlos ist dann ist Kritik gerechtfertigt. Wer das nicht tut könnte sonst als ein sogenannter Fanboy bezeichnet werden.


----------



## Grestorn (11. November 2017)

Man kann das gern kritisieren (auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass NV dafür ja einen Scaler liefert, der in einigen Belangen den Freesync Scalern von der Stange überlegen ist), aber ständig polemische Pfeile abschießen ist bei mir etwas anderes als Kritik.


----------



## 0ssi (11. November 2017)

Würdest du ernsthaft einen G-Sync Monitor kaufen wenn AMD Grafikkarten mit gleicher Leistung bei gleichem Stromverbrauch am Markt hätte ? Das wäre doch absurd !


----------



## Grestorn (11. November 2017)

Wenn er Vorteile hätte, vielleicht. Noch hat NVidia auch abseits der Performance noch einige Vorteile, aber es werden zugegebenermaßen immer weniger. Also würde ich vermutlich tatsächlich in Erwägung ziehen, umzusteigen, wenn AMD NVidia performancetechnisch mal nennenswert schlagen sollte.

Für mich sind €150 nicht so dramatisch, aber wenn man dafür keinen Mehrwert bekommt, dann geb ich das natürlich auch nicht aus. Derzeit bekommt man m.E. aber eben schon mehr von GSync als bei den meisten(!) Freesync-Monitoren.


----------



## Antihubbard (11. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Sagt er in dem Video, dass man *ohne Bildsynchronisation* ein schlechteres Gameplay hat oder daß es sich schlechter *anfühlt* ? Nein ! Nur im Vergleich zu V-Sync ist das der Fall !
> Wie oft soll ich das eigentlich noch wiederholen. Deaktiviere auf deinem WQHD 144Hz Monitor G-Sync und zocke The Witcher ohne Sync. Es spielt sich genauso wie mit G-Sync.
> Einziger Unterschied ist das *sichtbare* Tearing was aber auf 144Hz viel weniger störend ist als auf 60Hz wie in dem Video. Wen das nicht stört der braucht kein FreeSync/G-Sync.



Das hab ich längst gemacht, das ist wie ich schon von Anfang an gesagt habe, ein riesen Unterschied. Ich spiele seit 25 Jahren Videospiele. Und die ersten Minuten mit G-Sync waren eine regelrechte Erleuchtung.
Vergleichbar mit meiner ersten SSD. Und nein, ich rede nach wie vor nicht vom Tearing. Ich rede vom FEELING. Der butterweichen Bewegungen. *Denkst du wir bilden uns das alle gesammelt ein?
Dass du es ggf. einfach nicht wahrnehmen kannst kommt dir nicht in den Sinn, oder? 

Btw. ich spiele Spiele NIE mit VSYNC. Noch nie, auch vor G-Sync nicht, weil mich das Gestottere und der Input Lag ankotzen. 



0ssi schrieb:



			Da FreeSync kostenlos ist nutzt man es natürlich aber da G-Sync 150€ Aufpreis kostet muss man abwägen ob es sich wirklich lohnt oder ob man lieber mit leichtem Tearing lebt !?
Nimmt man die gesparten 150€ für eine stärkere Grafikkarte (in deinem Fall statt GTX1060 dann GTX1070) bekommt man mehr FPS und hat ohne Sync ein besseres Spielgefühl !

Bezogen auf The Witcher 3 hier mal Rechenbeispiele:

FreeSync 27" WQHD 75Hz IPS 300€ + RX580 300€ = 600€  für 50FPS ohne Tearing
FreeSync 27" WQHD 144Hz IPS 500€ + RX580 300€ = 800€ für 50FPS ohne Tearing
G-Sync 27" WQHD 144Hz IPS 700€ + GTX1060 300€ = 1000€  für 50FPS ohne Tearing <--- Das hast du gekauft und willst den Leuten etwas von Geld sparen erzählen ?

FreeSync 27" WQHD 75Hz IPS 300€ + GTX1060 300€ = 600€ für 50FPS mit starkem Tearing
FreeSync 27" WQHD 144Hz IPS 500€ + GTX1070 400€ = 900€ für 75FPS mit leichtem Tearing
FreeSync 27" WQHD 144Hz IPS 500€ + GTX1080 500€ = 1000€ für 100FPS mit leichtem Tearing <--- Das ist die Alternative für Leute die leichtes Tearing nicht stört !
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Jetzt wollt ich dich unabhängig von allem dafür Loben, dass du immerhin sachlich bleibst bei dieser Diskussion und schon wirst du frech 

1. Habe ich in meinem Video weder Freesync noch G-Sync den Vorzug gegeben, da der Effekt bei beiden der gleiche ist. Das Freesync Monitore günstiger sind habe ich ja sogar explizit erwähnt.
Das NVIDIA hier mit Restriktionen vorgeht finde ich auch schade. Mir ging es aber generell um die Vorzüge von Adaptive Sync.

2. Habe ich das hier gekauft: G-Sync 24" WQHD 144Hz TN 480€ + EVGA GTX1060 280€ = 780€

3. Habe ich die GPU bereits 6 Monate vor dem G-Sync Monitor gekauft, aber das tut eigentlich nichts zur Sache.

@ Ossi, tu mir bitte noch einen Gefallen 

Dieses hier YouTube  (Geht nur 2:45)

Der Macher des Videos macht genau das, was du von mir eingefordert hast. Der Vergleich zwischen GSYNC an und aus (OHNE Vsync wie man an der FPS nach der GSYNC Abschaltung unschwer erkennen kann).

Erkennst du den Unterschied?


Sein Setting:

I7 5930k 4.7 ghz
GTX 690 oc 
32go DDR4 G-Skill ripjaws 
rampage 5 extreme 
Asus ROG PG278Q 27" ( mode 144HZ )

(Hier ist ja klar die GPU der Flaschenhals)


P.S. kann es sein, dass du nicht siehst was wir meinen, weil du den Vergleich bei zu hohen FPS machst?
Glaubst du jeder Hardware Redakteur schreibt Bullshit wenn er meint, das G-Sync und Freesync GERADE bei "niedrigen" FPS zwischen 40 und 60 ihren sweetspot haben?*


----------



## 0ssi (11. November 2017)

Dann nimm doch mal ein Video auf von The Witcher 3 auf deinem WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Bildsynchronisation wo man das angebliche "Stottern" sehen kann.
Bei mir läuft es ganz genauso wie mit G-Sync also gleiche Framerate und gleiche Frametimes bis auf das sichtbare Tearing was bei 144Hz aber nicht so schlimm ist.
Wie gesagt G-Sync ist kein Wundermittel sondern das tearingfreie Aussehen von V-Sync mit der Gaming Performance von No Sync, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Antihubbard schrieb:


> Dieses hier YouTube  (Geht nur 2:45)
> *Erkennst du den Unterschied?*



Natürlich. Es ist genau so wie 100x gesagt. Da spiel läuft ohne Sync mit genau der gleichen *gefühlten* Performance weil gleiche Framerate und gleiche Frametimes
aber man hat *sichtbares* Tearing welches durch die Videoaufnahme mit 30FPS etwas verstärkt wird. In Natura ist es auf 144Hz gering und nicht jedem 150€ Wert.
Kauft man sich für das Geld eine stärkere Grafikkarte hat man 60FPS und das Spielgefühl wird besser. Deaktiviere G-Sync, stelle die Grafik auf niedrig und staune.



Antihubbard schrieb:


> Glaubst du jeder Hardware Redakteur schreibt Bullshit wenn er meint, das G-Sync und Freesync GERADE bei "niedrigen" FPS zwischen 40 und 60 ihren sweetspot haben?


Davon habe ich noch nie gelesen und es ergibt auch überhaupt keinen Sinn denn bei 40-60FPS läuft dein Monitor mit 40-60Hz also wozu hast du 144Hz gekauft ?
Und was viel komischer ist warum gibt es keine FHD/WQHD Monitore mit 60-75Hz und G-Sync wenn es doch angeblich genau in dem FPS Bereich so wichtig ist ?
Ganz einfach weil es in jedem Bereich unterhalb der maximalen Aktualisierungsrate wichtig ist also bereits ab 143FPS denn genau dann macht V-Sync Probleme !


----------



## Antihubbard (11. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Dann nimm doch mal ein Video auf von The Witcher 3 auf deinem WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Bildsynchronisation wo man das angebliche "Stottern" sehen kann.
> Bei mir läuft es ganz genauso wie mit G-Sync also gleiche Framerate und gleiche Frametimes bis auf das sichtbare Tearing was bei 144Hz aber nicht so schlimm ist.
> Wie gesagt G-Sync ist kein Wundermittel sondern das tearingfreie Aussehen von V-Sync mit der Gaming Performance von No Sync, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.




Das habe ich in meinem Video doch bereits getan, sichtbar bei 3:38 -> YouTube



0ssi schrieb:


> Natürlich. Es ist genau so wie 100x gesagt. Da spiel läuft ohne Sync mit genau der gleichen *gefühlten* Performance weil gleiche Framerate und gleiche Frametimes
> aber man hat *sichtbares* Tearing welches durch die Videoaufnahme mit 30FPS etwas verstärkt wird. In Natura ist es auf 144Hz gering und nicht jedem 150€ Wert.




Wow. Falsch. 
1.Er filmt mit 60 FPS. 
2. Und wenn in deinem Verständnis von Sprache das Beispiel mit GSYNC *gefühlt* nicht VIEL besser ist, dann weiss ich auch nicht O_O.



> Kauf man sich für das Geld eine stärkere Grafikkarte hat man 60FPS und schon ist das Spielgefühl besser. Deaktiviere G-Sync und stell die Grafik auf niedrig und staune.


Nochmal: ich habe vor GSYNC The Witcher 3 auf einem Full HD Monitor mit 80 FPS gespielt. Jetzt auf einem WQHD mit 45-55 FPS. Auf letzterem FÜHLT es sich für mich besser, flüssiger, konstanter, smoother, flutschiger, geschmeidiger, an, da
die Frame Einbrüche kaum mehr eine Rolle spielen. 

Das ein Spiel auf einem normalen Monitor ab einer Gewissen FPS (wenn diese Konstant gehalten wird) NOCH flüssiger und besser aussieht, ist mir klar. Aber darum ging es hier ja nie.


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2017)

Wie kannst du ne Performance bei nem Video fühlen?
Und es ist nen 60fps Video, nur so am Rande.


----------



## 0ssi (11. November 2017)

Antihubbard schrieb:


> Nochmal: ich habe vor GSYNC The Witcher 3 auf einem Full HD Monitor mit 80 FPS gespielt. Jetzt auf einem WQHD mit 45-55 FPS.


Wenn du in FHD 60Hz ~80FPS hattest besteht durch deinen i5 das Risiko eine CPU Limits mit schlechten Frametimes die zu Mikrorucklen und Stuttering führen können.
Du musst also eine Frame Limiter auf 60 setzen und wie durch ein Wunder wird es smooth laufen. Genau darum läuft es jetzt in WQHD mit 50FPS auch ohne Sync flüssig
weil du aufgrund der höheren Auflösung nicht mehr im CPU Limit bist sondern im GPU Limit. Warum testet du nicht einfach ohne G-Sync und schon hast du den Beweis !


----------



## Antihubbard (12. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Wenn du in FHD 60Hz ~80FPS hattest besteht durch deinen i5 das Risiko eine CPU Limits mit schlechten Frametimes die zu Mikrorucklen und Stuttering führen können.
> Du musst also eine Frame Limiter auf 60 setzen und wie durch ein Wunder wird es smooth laufen. Genau darum läuft es jetzt in WQHD mit 50FPS auch ohne Sync flüssig
> weil du aufgrund der höheren Auflösung nicht mehr im CPU Limit bist sondern im GPU Limit. Warum testet du nicht einfach ohne G-Sync und schon hast du den Beweis !



Hab ich doch. Hier, bei 3:38   YouTube 
Hier wird der Effekt durch die 30FPS meines Handys allerdings abgeschwächt. Sichtbar ist das "Smoothere" bei GSYNC aber trotzdem.


----------



## 0ssi (12. November 2017)

Schau dir mal dieses Video an. Dort siehst du ein CPU Limit mit schlechten Frametimes die zu Mikrorucklern und Stuttering führen genau wie bei dir.
Es ist wirklich ermüdend wenn man sich ständig wiederholen muss weil der Gegenüber die Zusammenhänge nicht versteht oder nicht verstehen will.
Dein FHD 60Hz Monitor war nicht Schuld. Du hättest einfach nur V-Sync aktivieren oder ohne Sync einen Frame Limiter auf 60FPS setzen müssen !


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich ermüdend wenn man sich ständig wiederholen muss weil der Gegenüber die Zusammenhänge nicht versteht oder nicht verstehen will.


Da sachste was.


----------



## teachmeluv (12. November 2017)

Nicht aufgeben Ossi! Einer muss den Laden hier am kacken halten. Irgendwann erreichst du einen mit deiner Redundanz. 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Antihubbard (12. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich ermüdend wenn man sich ständig wiederholen muss weil der Gegenüber die Zusammenhänge nicht versteht oder nicht verstehen will.




Stimmt, haste gut erkannt 

P.S. die CPU ist in meinem Fall nicht der Bottleneck und auch nicht annähernd ausgelastet. Aber egal, ich hab keine Lust mehr.
Denk doch was du willst, ich spiel jetzt weiter AC: Origins, mit 45 FPS und freu mich das es so fucking smooth läuft


----------



## DARPA (12. November 2017)

Jap, lasst es einfach. Der Typ hat hier noch nie die Meinungen und Erfahrungen von anderen respektiert und wird es wahrscheinlich auch nie. Er muss immer Recht haben wollen und nur seine Sicht zählt. 
Deswegen lohnt es auch nicht, Argumente vorzubringen. Er wird sich in einer Diskussion nicht einen mm bewegen und einfach immer das gleiche schreiben. Bis alle anderen entnervt aufgeben.


----------



## 0ssi (12. November 2017)

Antihubbard schrieb:


> P.S. die CPU ist in meinem Fall nicht der Bottleneck und auch nicht annähernd ausgelastet.


Hattest du dir das Video in Post #99 wirklich angeschaut und verstehst du die dort mitlaufenden Frametime Graphen ?
Hattest du auf deinem FHD Monitor nicht genauso viele FPS wie in dem Video ? Wenn ja, dann warst du im CPU Limit !
Jetzt auf deinem WQHD Monitor hast du ja weniger FPS und das ist mMn wegen der höheren Auflösung ein GPU Limit.


----------



## Antihubbard (12. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Hattest du dir das Video in Post #99 wirklich angeschaut und verstehst du die dort mitlaufenden Frametime Graphen ?
> Hattest du auf deinem FHD Monitor nicht genauso viele FPS wie in dem Video ? Wenn ja, dann warst du im CPU Limit !
> Jetzt auf deinem WQHD Monitor hast du ja weniger FPS und das ist mMn wegen der höheren Auflösung ein GPU Limit.



Alter, du tust mir leid. 

Hast es wirklich nötig jetzt unter mein Youtube-Video so einen beleidigenden angreifenden Kommentar zu schreiben?
Brauchst du das? Macht dich das geil? Das ist ziemlich schwach, weisst du selbst, oder?

P.S. Nein, ich war nicht im CPU Limit, aber du findest sicher gleich wieder einen Grund wieso du doch recht hast und das Video kein Gegenbeweis ist...   -> Project Cars - The Witcher 3 - Crysis 3 GTX 970 & FX 6300 - i5 3570k - i7 6700k | 1080p - YouTube

Und mir in deinem Youtube Kommentar auch noch Sachen unterstellen... Das ist echt das aller aller letzte.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (12. November 2017)

@Ossi
Dir haben jetzt schon mehrere Stimmen/User bestätigt, dass diese mit Aktivierung von GSync einen Unterschied spüren/wahrnehmen u. kann man das nicht einfach mal akzeptieren oder sacken lassen?
Meinst Du etwa, wir bilden uns das alle nur ein und was deiner Ansicht nicht sein kann, kann einfach nicht sein?
Zu deinem Vermerk, wenn man bspw. mit Soft_X & Setting_Y 50FPS erreicht, dann drosselt sich die Hertzrate auch auf 50Hz ist vollkommen richtig. Dies hat aber keine Nachteile und klingt nur "auf dem Papier schlecht",
denn gerade die Anpassung der Hertzfrequenz an die Frames ermöglicht erst eine gewisse Smoothness, da beide Werte (FPS/Hz) syncron sind & gerade diese Eigenschaft ermöglicht solch ein Empfinden.

Das kann natürlich auch je nach Genre abweichen, besonders wenn man massig Frames benötigt & man dadurch eine Syncronisation "nicht gebrauchen kann" oder ggf. auch "hinderlich sein kann"....
Dennoch, als GSync-User hat man immer die Wahl, welche Eigenschaft man mit Soft_XY haben möchte und man hat bspw. nicht nur hohe, fixe Hertzraten, sondern hat wie gesagt die Wahl & besser kanns doch nicht sein?^^
Thema externe Framelimiter, sei es über den AB oder Inspector. Dies ist mMn eine "Frickellösung", da ich mit den genannten Limiter nicht unerhebliche Lags spüre/wahrnehme und wenn man schon limitiert,
dann mMn sinvollerweise über die VSync-Funktion per Panel oder am aller besten über das Spiel selber, also per Optionsmenü. Dies ist aber auch wieder individuell & dazu findet man auch näheres in der aktuellen PCGH.

Ansonsten, wenn ich mir deine ganzen Posts in diesem Thread näher anschaue, dann zweifle ich langsam wirklich, ob du überhaupt in den Genuss von GSync kommst oder wie nur viele andere einfach "mitquatschen wollen ohne entsprechende Praxiswerte"....
Ich würde dich daher einfach bitten, zeig uns mal ein Bildchen von deinem Moni & nutze noch ein "Post Tip" oder einen "Fresszettel" & hefte diesen an deinen Moni mit deinem "Ossi-Nick"....


----------



## Flybarless (12. November 2017)

Du wirst kein Bild bekommen von seinem Monitor. Er hat noch nie in seinem Leben vor einem G/F DSync Monitor gesessen. 
Achja, ich habe kein Spiel wo ich im CPU Limit lande, und trotzdem sehe ich den Unterschied zwischen "NoSync" und GSync sofort.
Auch wenn Ossi das Gegenteil behauptet. Er kann es aber auch nicht Wissen, wie auch ohne Praxiserfahrung.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. November 2017)

Zur Info.

OT und persönliche Streitereien wurde ausgeblendet. Bitte unterlassen.

B2T


----------



## 0ssi (15. November 2017)

Antihubbard schrieb:


> P.S. Nein, ich war nicht im CPU Limit, aber du findest sicher gleich wieder einen Grund wieso du doch recht hast und das Video kein Gegenbeweis ist...   -> The Witcher 3






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist ein CPU Limit.





SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Meinst Du etwa, wir bilden uns das alle nur ein und was deiner Ansicht nicht sein kann, kann einfach nicht sein?



Was sich Andere einbilden kann ich nicht beurteilen und ich habe auch nie behauptet, daß man zwischen FreeSync/G-Sync an und aus keinen Unterschied *sieht* oder das man zwischen V-Sync und FreeSync/G-Sync Keinen *spürt*
aber ich habe darauf hingewiesen, daß es zwischen No Sync und FreeSync/G-Sync keinen fühlbaren Unterschied gibt solange man sich nicht im CPU Limit befindet. Weil dann können schlechte Frametimes zu Mikrorucklern führen.



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> ... dann zweifle ich langsam wirklich, ob du überhaupt in den Genuss von GSync kommst ...



Solltest du nicht eher anzweifeln ob der TE nicht begreift, daß er bei seinem alten Monitor im CPU Limit war und das Leute die angeblich einen Unterschied spüren, es noch gar nicht ohne G-Sync ausprobiert hatten !?



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Ich würde dich daher einfach bitten, zeig uns mal ein Bildchen von deinem Moni ...


Also wenn ich dir ein Bild von meinem G-Sync Monitor zeige dann glaubst du:

1. Daß es aufgrund von technischen Grundlagen, keinen fühlbaren Unterschied bei der Gaming Performance zwischen No Sync und FreeSync/G-Sync gibt weil gleiche Framerate und Frametimes ?

2. Daß ich bei deaktiviertem G-Sync und ohne Bildsynchronisation keinen Unterschied beim Spielgefühl merke und es deshalb fraglich finde wie andere user über die Fähigkeit verfügen dies zu tun ?

3. Daß sich der TE bei seinem alten Monitor an dieser Stelle im CPU Limit befand und die Ruckler durch schlechte Frametimes verursacht wurden, was ich bereits durch dieses Video erklärt hatte ?






Flybarless schrieb:


> Du wirst kein Bild bekommen von seinem Monitor. Er hat noch nie in seinem Leben vor einem G/F DSync Monitor gesessen.



Hier findest du einen kleinen Hinweis. Ich hatte bereits mehrere G-Sync Monitore (Philips 272G, Acer Z35, Acer XB271HUA und aktuell Lenovo Y27G)
aber was bitte hat das mit der technischen Tatsache zu tun, daß man ohne Sync genau die gleiche Gaming Performance hat wie mit FreeSync/G-Sync 



Flybarless schrieb:


> ich habe kein Spiel wo ich im CPU Limit lande, und trotzdem sehe ich den Unterschied zwischen "NoSync" und GSync sofort.



Ích *sehe* auch sofort den Unterschied weil FreeSync/G-Sync ohne Tearing ist aber *spüren* tue ich Keinen weil das Gameplay durch identische Framerate
und Frametimes gleich ist aber im Vergleich zu V-Sync *spüre* ich einen Unterschied sobald die FPS unter 144 fallen weil dann läuft es mit nicht smooth.



Flybarless schrieb:


> Auch wenn Ossi das Gegenteil behauptet. Er kann es aber auch nicht Wissen, wie auch ohne Praxiserfahrung.



Ich glaube eher, daß du das meine Ausführungen missverstehst und nicht in der Lage bist zu Differenzieren zwischen dem was man auf dem Monitor sieht
und dem was man beim Gameplay spürt. Ist zu vergleichen mit dem Unterschied zwischen spürbarem Input Lag und sichtbarer Reaktionszeit beim Monitor.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (15. November 2017)

> Das ist ein CPU Limit.


Gepaart mit einem GPU-Limit & die Ressourcen werden halt nur voll ausgeschöpft.



> aber ich habe darauf hingewiesen, daß es zwischen No Sync und  FreeSync/G-Sync keinen fühlbaren Unterschied gibt solange man sich nicht  im CPU Limit befindet. Weil dann können schlechte Frametimes zu  Mikrorucklern führen.


Entscheidend ist die GPU-Last, mit Soft & Setting_X und wenn die GPU voll ausgelastet ist, dann ist diese "der Bremsklotz" & keine CPU bzw. deren Lastverhalten. Bedenke, auch ein 8Threader kann bereits schon bei ~12,5% CPU-Gesamtlast limitieren & wenn das der Fall ist,
dann wird sich dies auch auf die GPU-Last übertragen <~95%. Gerade im Bereich von ~40FPS+ ist F/GSync ein Segen & je nach Genre "merkt man das" massiv, zumindest ich und andere wohl auch.



> Solltest du nicht eher anzweifeln ob der TE nicht begreift, daß er bei seinem alten Monitor im CPU Limit war...


JEDER, der diese Option an seinem Moni genießen kann, kann so etwas testen & natürlich könnte man auch die Auflösung bei einem 1440p Moni auf 1080p drosseln & da wird sich vom Emfinden her nix groß ändern. Teste es einfach selber mal.
Deine restlichen Äußerungen & Link bestätigen mir erneut, dass Du über keine Praxiswerte-Erfahrung verfügst, aber wie gesagt, du kannst mich auch eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## 0ssi (15. November 2017)

Ein GPU Limit hebt kein CPU Limit auf und somit ergibt deine Aussage keinen Sinn in Bezug auf die Problematik schlechter Frametimes und Mikroruckler.
Ich finde es interessant wie du etwas behauptest, daß auf einer Vermutung basiert und gleichzeitig anderen Leuten mangelndes Praxiswissen unterstellst.
Nur als Hinweis ich habe FHD 144Hz G-Sync Monitor während du WQHD hast also bin es nicht ich der testen sollte was tatsächlich in der Praxis passiert.

Ich denke wir sollten es dabei belassen. Du fühlst einen Unterschied zwischen G-Sync und No Sync aber ich nicht weil es technisch nicht möglich ist. Punkt.
Man stelle sich vor es gäbe kein FreeSync/G-Sync ..dann hätten wir angeblich Alle Ruckler und ein fühlbar schlechteres Gameplay auch wenn V-Sync aus ist.
Es gibt Millionen Leute die ohne Sync zocken, ja sogar auch professionell und glaube mir von denen hat keiner eine schlechtere Gaming Performance also du.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (15. November 2017)

Woran kannst Du überhaupt die "angeblich schlechten Frametimes und  Mikroruckler" beim TE erkennen? Auf deinen Bildchen kann ich da auch nix  sehen, du etwa?
Schau dir doch das Filmchen vom TE nochmals genau an  & selbst bei der Aufnahme erkenne ich Unterschiede. Zusätzlich  wurden in diesem Thread weitere Filmchen gepostet, plus noch ein  Erfahrungsaustausch von PCGH und jeder kommt zu dem selben Ergebnis.
Übrigens  kannst Du auch mit einem 1080p-Moni den angesprochenen Test  durchführen, nämlich über DSR & da arbeitet GSync exakt gleich oder  wenn Du GSync deaktivierst, dann halt mit fixer, fester Hertzrate, also  144Hz & da ist die Auflösung auch nebensächlich.



> Man stelle sich vor es gäbe kein FreeSync/G-Sync ..dann hätten wir  angeblich Alle Ruckler und ein fühlbar schlechteres Gameplay auch wenn  V-Sync aus ist.
> Es gibt Millionen Leute die ohne Sync zocken, ja sogar auch  professionell und glaube mir von denen hat keine eine schlechtere Gaming  Performance also du.


Wenn man mal in den Genuss von F/GSync kommt, dann ist das je nach Genre aber der Fall. Aber klar, Ausnahmen wird es immer geben & wie auch schon bereits erwähnt, du als User hast die Wahl, wie Du deinen Titel/Soft_XY daddeln möchtest & eine weitere Wahl zu haben ist immer von Vorteil.

Ansonsten, ich wiederhole mich jetzt zum letzten Mal....


SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Ich  würde dich daher einfach bitten, zeig uns mal ein Bildchen von deinem  Moni & nutze noch ein "Post Tip" oder einen "Fresszettel" &  hefte diesen an deinen Moni mit deinem "Ossi-Nick"....


----------



## 0ssi (15. November 2017)

Die Antwort steht im Post #110 wo dieses Video verlinkt wurde. Achte dabei auf die Frametimes und vergleiche die Framerate mit der des TE.
Warum soll ich die Auflösung erhöhen um ins GPU Limit zu kommen ? Du musst doch ins CPU Limit kommen um Praxiserfahrungen zu machen.
Beantworte bitte erst meine 3 Fragen auf Post #100 damit ich den Zusammenhang zwischen einem Foto und den technischen Fakten verstehe.


----------



## JoM79 (15. November 2017)

Geht das schon wieder von vorne los?
Ich sehe..., aber ich wiederum fühle..., technisch nicht möglich..., ok das technisch nicht möglich wurde ja mit anderen Beispielen schon widerlegt.


----------



## 0ssi (15. November 2017)

Nachtrag:


SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Übrigens  kannst Du auch mit einem 1080p-Moni den angesprochenen Test  durchführen, nämlich über DSR & da arbeitet GSync
> exakt gleich oder  wenn Du GSync deaktivierst, dann halt mit fixer, fester Hertzrate, also  144Hz & da ist die Auflösung auch nebensächlich



Die Aussage ist etwas verwirrend. Welchen Test meinst du ? No Sync gegen G-Sync ? Ich zocke immer mit DSR wenn das Spiel kein gutes AA bietet oder wenn es die FPS hergeben
aber was hat die Auflösung mit der Bildsynchronisation zu tun ? Angenommen BF1 läuft in WQHD mit G-Sync bei 80-100FPS. Nun deaktivierst du G-Sync und es läuft immer noch
mit 80-100FPS. Gleiche Framerate, gleiche Frametimes, gleiche Performance, gleiches Gameplay. *Einziger Unterschied ist das sichtbare Tearing.* Um nichts Anderes geht es hier.


----------



## JoM79 (15. November 2017)

Was ist daran verwirrend?
In WQHD bist du wesentlich weniger im CPU als in FHD.
Und da laut dir die Ruckler durch ein CPU Limit zustande kommen, kannst du diesen Aspekt damit ausgrenzen.


----------



## 0ssi (15. November 2017)

Aber angeblich war er doch nicht im CPU Limit und angeblich fühlen hier Leute in WQHD ohne CPU Limit trotzdem Ruckler oder ein schlechteres Gameplay wenn sie G-Sync deaktivieren.

Wie ist das möglich ?


----------



## JoM79 (15. November 2017)

Wie ist es möglich, dass manche Menschen ne Rot-Grün-Sehschwäche haben?
Wie ist es möglich, dass manche Menschen keinen Unterschied zwischen 30fps und 60fps Videos sehen, während Andere das tun?
Wie ist es möglich, dass manche Menschen keine Schlieren auf Monitoren sehen und Andere doch?
Wie ist es möglich, dass manche Menschen auf einem Bild Delphine sehen, aber Andere kopulierende Menschen?
Wie ist es möglich, dass manche Menschen von einem nicht flimmerfreien Monitor Kopfschmerzen bekommen, während Andere kein Problem damit?

Es liegt doch technisch immer das gleiche Grundmaterial vor und laut deiner Aussage, kann es da doch garkeine Unterschiede geben.
Um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen, Menschen nehmen die gleichen Sachen einfach unterschiedlich wahr.
Wir sind alles Individuen und deswegen ist das halt so.
Deal with it.


----------



## 0ssi (15. November 2017)

Also Farbenblindheit, Frameraten, Reaktionszeiten, optische Illusionen und flickerfree sind keine gleichen Grundmaterialien. Deine Vergleiche haben absolut nichts damit zu tun und sind alle *nicht spürbar*.

Ein großer Unterschied.


----------



## JoM79 (16. November 2017)

Ich fühle auch was und das ist deine Unfähigkeit auch nur ein kleines bisschen über deinen Tellerand zu schauen.
Du verstehst auch ganz genau, was andere Leute dir schreiben.
Dir ist es nur völlig gleichgültig und deswegen ist eine weitere Diskussion, über welches Thema auch immer, bloss Zeitverschwendung.
Wird ja nicht das letzte Mal sein, dass du mit anderen Nutzern ne sinnlose Diskussion anzettelst.


----------



## 0ssi (16. November 2017)

Sag doch einfach, daß du einen Unterschied merkst zwischen FreeSync/G-Sync und No Sync anstatt hier lange um den heißen Brei zu reden.

Ich warte ja schon lange ein Video wo es ohne Sync ruckelt. Am besten mit Frametime Graph vom MSI Afterburner das man es glauben kann.


----------



## DARPA (16. November 2017)

Adaptive Sync beeinflusst auch nicht die Performance und somit die Frametimes. Die Smoothness kommt durch die permanente Synchronisation der Bildfrequenzen zwischen Grafikkarte und Bildschirm.

Daher ist der Effekt vorallem bei schwankenden Frameraten zu spüren. Wenn man dagegen z.B. auf nem 60 Hz Monitor mit konstanten 60 fps zockt, ist der Unterscheid zwischen ASync an/aus kaum vorhanden.
Ich bin über die Jahre auf 60 fps locked konditioniert. Erhöhten inputlag durch VSync nehme ich nicht spürbar wahr. Was ich aber sofort merke, ist wenn die fps droppen, und sei es nur auf 58. Das ist dieses unrunde verzögerte Gefühl. Jeder der fps Drops kennt, weiss sicher was ich meine. Da brauch ich auch keine fps Anzeige, das merke ich sofort. Für diese Wahrnehmung ist es dann auch egal, ob ich Vsync aktiviert habe oder nur nen Framelimiter oder die 60 fps vorher einfach auf Grund der Leistungsauslastung "von alleine" entstanden sind. 
Für das unschöne Gefühl der fps Drops ist weder der Input Lag verantwortlich (der war ja bei 60 fps auch schon da und wie gesagt bin ich sehr unempfindlich dagegen) oder das Tearing, wenn kein tripple buffering aktiv ist.

Und genau hier zeigt Adaptive Sync seine Wirkung. Da jederzeit die Bildberechnung und Darstellung 1:1 synchron sind, werden sich verändernde Frameraten nicht mehr so deutlich  also eben solche empfunden. Der Verlauf erscheint gleichmäßiger.

Und deswegen lässt sich dieser Effekt auch nicht mit Monitoring Tools erfassen und darstellen.


----------



## 0ssi (16. November 2017)

DARPA schrieb:


> Was ich aber sofort merke, ist wenn die fps droppen, und sei es nur auf 58. Das ist dieses unrunde verzögerte Gefühl.


Korrekt. Genau dann ist FreeSync/G-Sync eine Erlösung aber hier ging es ja darum ob man auch etwas spürt wenn keine Bildsynchronisation läuft und das geht halt technisch nicht.
Ich denke Leute die ohne FreeSync/G-Sync angeblich etwas *fühlen* meinen einfach, daß sie ohne Sync das Tearing *sehen* was ja indirekt auch ein schlechteres Spielerlebnis darstellt. 

Beim TE kam noch der Sonderfall von Rucklern durch ein CPU Limit dazu. Da kann er nicht einfach sagen das geht nur durch FreeSync/G-Sync weg weil das war ja nicht die Ursache.
Er hätte V-Sync anmachen können für konstant 60FPS@60Hz oder wenn ihn Tearing nicht störte dann ohne Sync und dazu einen Frame Limiter auf 60FPS um die CPU zu entlasten.

Das hätte Geld gespart.


----------



## Grestorn (16. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Ich warte ja schon lange ein Video wo es ohne Sync ruckelt. Am besten mit Frametime Graph vom MSI Afterburner das man es glauben kann.



Wie oft noch: *In einem Video kann man das nicht zeigen!!!!*

Man müsste eine Hochgeschwindigkeitskamera nehmen und direkt vom Display abfilmen. Denn dass man zu jedem Zeitpunkt nur einen Bruchteil des aktuelles Frames wirklich sieht, wirst Du nicht anders erfassen. Und die Tatsache, dass ein (meist großer) Teil des Schirms noch 1 oder mehrere Frames "in der Vergangenheit" liegt, führt ja durchaus zu einer Art ruckeln, nur eben anders.


----------



## 0ssi (16. November 2017)

Wieso kann man im Video keinen Frametime Graphen zeigen ? Der ist doch gerade dazu da um Microruckler zu zeigen die vielleicht durch das Abfilmen nicht so deutlich zu sehen sind !


----------



## Antihubbard (16. November 2017)

DARPA schrieb:


> Adaptive Sync beeinflusst auch nicht die Performance und somit die Frametimes. Die Smoothness kommt durch die permanente Synchronisation der Bildfrequenzen zwischen Grafikkarte und Bildschirm.
> 
> Und genau hier zeigt Adaptive Sync seine Wirkung. Da jederzeit die Bildberechnung und Darstellung 1:1 synchron sind, werden sich verändernde Frameraten nicht mehr so deutlich  also eben solche empfunden. Der Verlauf erscheint gleichmäßiger.



THIS!!! Darum geht es hier. Und um nichts anderes!

Klar hätte ich nen Frame Limiter reinmachen können, ob dus glaubst oder nicht, das hab ich bei meinem alten Monitor bspw. bei the Witcher 3 tatsächlich gemacht.
Das Problem hierbei ist, ich musste diesen aber so tief ansetzen, das die FPS quasi nie "drunter" rutschen, sonst hab ich sofort wieder diese spürbaren Ruckler die auch DARPA hier beschreibt.
Das heisst ich musste the Witcher auf Full HD mit 45 FPS setzen um die Framedrops wirklich auszuschließen. Sehr unbefriedigend. 
Dank GSYNC muss ich das nicht mehr, da die Framedrops zu jederzeit ausgeglichen werden. Punkt. Somit habe ich auch bei stark schwankenden FPS immer ein flüssiges Spielerlebnis.

IM GEGENSATZ ZU NOSYNC. 

Und ich hab in den letzten Tagen wirklich dutzende male GSYNC und NOSYNC verglichen, und abgesehen vom fehlenden SICHTBAREN Tearing ist GSYNC auch in allen Fällen einfach SPÜRBAR smoother. 
Das ist mein Erlebnis. Und auch offensichtlich das vom Rest der Menscheit.


----------



## 0ssi (16. November 2017)

DARPA hat das Problem von V-Sync beschrieben und wenn die FPS unter 60 fallen. Mit No Sync und Frame Limiter hat das nichts zu tun. Technisch völlig unterschiedliche Dinge.

Wenn du auf deinem WQHD 144Hz Monitor ohne Sync Ruckler hast dann kannst du doch ein Video machen. Bin mir aber sicher es ist nur das sichtbare Tearing der Unterschied.

Übrigens auf 240Hz Monitoren braucht man im Prinzip kein Sync mehr weil das Tearing fast weg ist und glaube mir man wird ohne CPU Limit keine Ruckler oder irgendwas haben.


----------



## Antihubbard (16. November 2017)

Antihubbard schrieb:


> @ Ossi, tu mir bitte noch einen Gefallen
> 
> Dieses hier YouTube  (Geht nur 2:45)
> 
> ...



Dieses Video ist eigentlich der Knackpunkt der ganzen Diskussion.
Um das nochmal kurz aufzugreifen: Du hattest hierzu geantwortet das es keinen Spürbaren unterschied in der Performance gibt. 

Ich SPÜRE hier aber einen riesigen unterschied Ossi. Ich kann dir hier beim Aufwachen nachts um halb 4 aus 20 Meter Entfernung sofort sagen welches die GSYNC und welches die NOSYNC Aufnahme ist.
Und nein, nicht wegen Tearing. Sondern weil es FLÜSSIGER ist.  NOSYNC ruckelt hier einfach im Vergleich. Es ist stotteriger, hackeliger. 

Wir werden hier zu keiner Einigung kommen.  Da können wir noch Monate weiter streiten.


----------



## 0ssi (16. November 2017)

Ganz ehrlich ich sehe in dem Video in der 1. Hälfte bei den Drehungen mehr Ruckeln, Stottern und Zucken obwohl G-Sync an ist !

Wenn er G-Sync aus macht kommt zwar etwas sichtbares Tearing dazu aber es wirkt bei Bewegung sogar flüssiger. Witzig, oder ?

Der Typ hätte sich lieber eine stärkere Grafikkarte kaufen sollen damit er auf 60FPS kommt weil erst ab dann ist wirklich smooth.


----------



## DARPA (16. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> DARPA hat das Problem von V-Sync beschrieben und wenn die FPS unter 60 fallen. Mit No Sync und Frame Limiter hat das nichts zu tun. Technisch völlig unterschiedliche Dinge.



NEIN, das habe ich nicht. Denn ich habe extra beschrieben, dass das Phänomen unabhängig von VSync, Framelimiter und Tearing ist. Ausserdem hab ich aufgeführt, warum Vergleiche von Frametimes nix bringen.


----------



## 0ssi (16. November 2017)

Du meinst also wenn man ohne Sync zockt hat man ein schlechteres Spielgefühl wenn die FPS zwischen z.B. 40-60 schwanken als mit FreeSync/G-Sync ?

Wie soll das gehen wenn der PC in beiden Fällen die gleiche Leistung liefert mit gleichen Frameraten, Frametimes, Frameschwankungen, Framedrops ?

Ein unsynchronisiertes Bild hat doch keine schlechtere Performance sondern es sieht lediglich durch das Tearing bei Bewegung etwas schlechter aus.


----------



## DARPA (16. November 2017)

Merkst du nicht, dass wir uns im Kreis drehen? Ich hab von meiner Seite alles zu dem Thema gesagt.


----------



## 0ssi (16. November 2017)

Sollten wir das nicht allen Leuten mitteilen die ohne Sync zocken weil die haben doch offensichtlich einen Nachteil also zumindest nach Aussagen von einigen Usern hier.


----------



## Antihubbard (16. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich ich sehe in dem Video in der 1. Hälfte bei den Drehungen mehr Ruckeln, Stottern und Zucken obwohl G-Sync an ist !
> 
> Wenn er G-Sync aus macht kommt zwar etwas sichtbares Tearing dazu aber es wirkt bei Bewegung sogar flüssiger. Witzig, oder ?
> 
> Der Typ hätte sich lieber eine stärkere Grafikkarte kaufen sollen damit er auf 60FPS kommt weil erst ab dann ist wirklich smooth.




BINGO: 
1. DU siehst es nicht Ossi. Die große Mehrheit sieht es dagegen schon.
2. Das kannst du nicht ernst meinen mit dem flüssigeren Gameplay ohne GSYNC O_O.
3. Ich fange an mich zu fragen ob das wirklich so krass an der "individuellen" Wahrnehmung liegen kann..
4. Merkst du nicht, dass es langsam so rüber kommt als wenn ein rot/grün Blinder steif und fest behauptet auf diesem Bild hier seien keine Zahlen zu erkennen? http://i.onmeda.de/farbtafel_gruen_neu.jpg

Tu mir bitte noch einen Gefallen.
Sag mir dass du auf diesem Video YouTube zwischen ganz links (GSYNC) und ganz rechts (NOSYNC) einen Unterschied siehst.

In MEINEN Augen ist das GSYNC Beispiel Flüssiger/Smoother/Weicher. Und das OBWOHL es WENIGER FPS! hat. (Ich weiss das er bei GSYNC auf 60 FPS gelockt ist, vermutlich hat er einen 60Hz Gsync 4K Monitor, mir geht es aber hier nur darum zu erfragen ob du den Unterschied zwischen links außen und rechts außen sehen kannst.)



0ssi schrieb:


> Sollten wir das nicht allen Leuten mitteilen die ohne Sync zocken weil die haben doch offensichtlich einen Nachteil also zumindest nach Aussagen von einigen Usern hier.



You don't say...


----------



## 0ssi (16. November 2017)

Was meinst du mit ich sehe es nicht ? Ich hatte geschrieben ich sehe es ! Warum behauptest du das Gegenteil ? Wie soll es also flüssiger sein wenn man die Ruckler sogar sieht !?

Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt du verstehst den Unterschied zwischen V-Sync sowie No Sync nicht wirklich und du hast auch die Sache mit dem CPU Limit noch nicht so ganz begriffen.

Stell einfach auf 1080p und die Grafik auf niedrig dann siehst du was passiert. Kleine Vorwarnung: *Auch mit FreeSync/G-Sync hast du dann die gleichen Ruckler wie ohne Sync.*



Antihubbard schrieb:


> Sag mir dass du auf diesem Video YouTube zwischen ganz links (GSYNC) und ganz rechts (NOSYNC) einen Unterschied siehst.


1. Bei mir zuckt es mit G-Sync nicht so. Entweder es greift bei ihm nicht weil er V-Sync als Frame Limiter an hat oder das Ruckeln kommt von einer fehlerhaften Videobearbeitung !
2. Warum hat er bei No Sync keinen Frame Limiter ? Damit würden die FPS genauso konstant laufen wie mit G-Sync also bessere Frametimes und keine Ruckler. Jetzt verstanden ?
3. Merkst du nicht langsam, dass es gar nichts mit einer individuellen Wahrnehmung zu tun hat sondern mit einfachen technischen Zusammenhängen die man nur verstehen muss.


----------



## Grestorn (16. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Wieso kann man im Video keinen Frametime Graphen zeigen ? Der ist doch gerade dazu da um Microruckler zu zeigen die vielleicht durch das Abfilmen nicht so deutlich zu sehen sind !



Der Frametime Graph gibt, wenn Sync aus ist, nicht die Realität dessen wieder, was die Augen sehen. Denn der Monitor ist dann nicht im Sync mit dem, was der Graph anzeigt. Ist das wirklich so schwer zu verstehen?!


----------



## teachmeluv (16. November 2017)

Vielleicht sollte sich mal ein Ophthalmologe einschalten und das Ganze etwas wissenschaftlicher formulieren, dass jedes Auge anders ist und sieht respektive wahrnimmt. Aber schön zu sehen, dass manche Menschen unfassbar viel Zeit in Nichtigkeiten stecken können und wie Don Quijote versuchen, die Windmühle doch noch zu besiegen. 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 0ssi (16. November 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Der Frametime Graph gibt, wenn Sync aus ist, nicht die Realität dessen wieder, was die Augen sehen.


Hier geht es aber nicht um das sichtbare Tearing. Ich glaube du bist zu spät in den Thread eingestiegen.


----------



## Antihubbard (16. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> 1. Bei mir zuckt es mit G-Sync nicht so. Entweder es greift bei ihm nicht weil er V-Sync als Frame Limiter an hat oder das Ruckeln kommt von einer fehlerhaften Videobearbeitung !
> 2. Warum hat er bei No Sync keinen Frame Limiter ? Damit würden die FPS genauso konstant laufen wie mit G-Sync also bessere Frametimes und keine Ruckler. Jetzt verstanden ?
> 3. Merkst du nicht langsam, dass es gar nichts mit einer individuellen Wahrnehmung zu tun hat sondern mit einfachen technischen Zusammenhängen die man nur verstehen muss.



1. Aha, es zuckt also. Für mich ist dieses Zucken vs No Zucken ein Himmelweiter unterschied. Butterweich vs Crunchy. Flüssig vs .Stottern. 
1b. genau... muss an der Videobearbeitung liegen... Kerle Kerle... Für mich ist dieser Unterschied in der Realität wahrnehmbar. Darum geht es doch.
2. Das habe ich doch nie in Frage gestellt. Meine Einstellung zum "Framelimiten" habe ich ja vorhin beschrieben.
3. Nope.



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte sich mal ein Ophthalmologe einschalten und das Ganze etwas wissenschaftlicher formulieren, dass jedes Auge anders ist und sieht respektive wahrnimmt. Aber schön zu sehen, dass manche Menschen unfassbar viel Zeit in Nichtigkeiten stecken können und wie Don Quijote versuchen, die Windmühle doch noch zu besiegen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi 3 mit Tapatalk



Das hast du recht, frag mich auch wieso ich mir das noch geb... nich gut fürn Blutdruck.


----------



## 0ssi (16. November 2017)

Antihubbard schrieb:


> 1. Aha, es zuckt also. Für mich ist dieses Zucken vs No Zucken ein Himmelweiter unterschied. Butterweich vs Crunchy. Flüssig vs .Stottern.


Wenn im 3. Bild ein Frame Limiter auf 60FPS wäre dann würde es ganz genauso laufen wie im 1. Bild aber trotzdem ist Beides immer noch falsch denn FreeSync/G-Sync zuckt nicht .
Somit muss der Fehler für das Ruckeln in der Videokonvertierung liegen z.B. wenn man die Framerate ändert. Bei Videoaufnahmen gib es 23,976FPS, 24FPS, 25FPS, 30FPS, 60FPS.

Er müsste auch bei G-Sync einen Frame Limiter nutzen und zwar auf 59 denn ab 60 hat er nur V-Sync. Wieder ein einfacher technischer Zusammenhang. Hier die genaue Erklärung.
Du sagst lediglich, daß es mit G-Sync ruckelt aber ohne Sync etwas mehr ruckelt was aber logisch ist weil die FPS ohne Limiter nicht konstant laufen also ein Nachtgeil im Vergleich.


----------



## Antihubbard (16. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Wenn im 3. Bild ein Frame Limiter auf 60FPS wäre dann würde es ganz genauso laufen wie im 1. Bild aber trotzdem ist Beides immer noch falsch denn FreeSync/G-Sync zuckt nicht .
> Somit muss der Fehler für das Ruckeln in der Videokonvertierung liegen z.B. wenn man die Framerate ändert. Bei Videoaufnahmen gib es 23,976FPS, 24FPS, 25FPS, 30FPS, 60FPS.
> 
> Er müsste auch bei G-Sync einen Frame Limiter nutzen und zwar auf 59 denn ab 60 hat er nur V-Sync. Wieder ein einfacher technischer Zusammenhang. Hier die genaue Erklärung.
> Du sagst lediglich, daß es mit G-Sync ruckelt aber ohne Sync etwas mehr ruckelt was aber logisch ist weil die FPS ohne Limiter nicht konstant laufen also ein Nachtgeil im Vergleich.



Hä? Ne jetzt hast du mich falsch verstanden. G-Sync Zuckt nicht. Und es ruckelt nicht. Ich hab nie gesagt das G-Sync ruckelt? O_o im Gegenteil.



0ssi schrieb:


> Somit muss der Fehler für das Ruckeln in der Videokonvertierung liegen z.B. wenn man die Framerate ändert. Bei Videoaufnahmen gib es 23,976FPS, 24FPS, 25FPS, 30FPS, 60FPS.



Danke, ich arbeite Beruflich mit Premiere/After Effects 
Ich weiß um die Problematik der Frameraten Umwandlung. Das verursacht aber nicht ein Ruckeln wie es in diesem Video zu sehen ist.


----------



## 0ssi (16. November 2017)

Also du siehst in dem Video auch ein Zucken mit G-Sync aber du hast es auf deinem Monitor nicht und es liegt auch nicht am Video selbst. Woher kommt es denn dann ?
Jetzt sag nicht es kommt von seinem "V-Sync Frame Limiter" und man sieht in Wirklichkeit V-Sync statt G-Sync ? Dann sind wir an einem lustigen Punkt angekommen !
Übrigens sehe ich im 3. Bild gar kein Tearing !? Vielleicht ist das nicht No Sync sondern *Fast Sync* (vertikale Synchronisation schnell) ? Da ist Stutter normal siehe hier.


----------



## Antihubbard (16. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Also du siehst in dem Video auch ein Zucken mit G-Sync aber du hast es auf deinem Monitor nicht und es liegt auch nicht am Video selbst. Woher kommt es denn dann ?
> Jetzt sag nicht es kommt von seinem "V-Sync Frame Limiter" und man sieht in Wirklichkeit V-Sync statt G-Sync ? Dann sind wir an einem lustigen Punkt angekommen !
> Übrigens sehe ich im 3. Bild gar kein Tearing !? Vielleicht ist das nicht No Sync sondern *Fast Sync* (vertikale Synchronisation schnell) ? Da ist Stutter normal siehe hier.



Ich glaube, jetzt reden wir endgültig aneinander vorbei.

Von vorne: In dem von mir verlinkten Video finde ich, das SYNC NICHT ruckelt, sondern butterweich ist und NOSYNC im Gegensatz dazu wesentlich stotteriger läuft und zuckt.
Zugegeben, wenn man genau hinschaut sehe ich im GSYNC auch gelegentlich Micro Ruckler, aber in wesentlich geringeren Außmaßen als von was ich die ganze Zeit rede. DIESE minimalen Zuckungen im GSYNC auf der linken Seite des Videos könnten tatsächlich durch die Frameraten Umwaldung entstanden sein. Beim NOSYNC auf der Rechten Seite sehe ich eine insgesamt wesentlich ruckeligere Darstellung.


----------



## 0ssi (16. November 2017)

Bleibt also nur die Frage warum es bei im mit angeblichem No Sync ohne CPU Limit so stottert denn ich habe das bei mir nicht ! Da kein Tearing sichtbar ist wird es wohl tatsächlich Fast Sync Stutter sein.

Wir sind also kein Stück weiter.


----------



## Grestorn (16. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Hier geht es aber nicht um das sichtbare Tearing. Ich glaube du bist zu spät in den Thread eingestiegen.



Ich diskutier doch schon die ganze Zeit mit!

Es geht nicht um das Tearing. Du verstehst offenbar einfach nicht, dass das Tearing nur die sichtbare Folge dessen ist, dass ein Teil des Bildschirms ein (oder mehrere) Frames zurückfällt. Und DAS erzeugt ebenso eine ungleichmäßige Bildfolge (für diesen Teil des Bildes) wie VSync! 

Stell Dir vor, ein Monitor würde jedes 10. Frame droppen (also einfach überspringen). Dann hättest Du doch auch einen Ruckler, oder? Bei einer Darstellung ohne VSync passiert das im Prinzip auch, mehr oder weniger ausgeprägt, je nachdem wie viel noch vom alten Bild zu sehen ist.


----------



## teachmeluv (16. November 2017)

Ich führe die Diskussion mal mit einem Wort weiter:

WRONG! 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 0ssi (16. November 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich diskutier doch schon die ganze Zeit mit!



Wie soll denn etwas das nach dem Rendern passiert und nur auf dem Bildschirm sichtbar ist eine Auswirkung auf das Gameplay haben ? Frametimes definieren die Performance.
Wenn dem so wäre dann würden Alle die competive  gaming betreiben nur noch mit sync zocken aber das machen die nicht weil FreeSync/G-Sync leichten Input Lag verursacht.
Nur um sicher zu gehen du hast ohne Bildsynchronisation ein spürbar schlechteres Spielgefühl als mit FreeSync/G-Sync ? Weil ich merke bis auf das Tearing keinen Unterschied.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (16. November 2017)

Ob du das wirklich merkst können wir nicht überprüfen, da du ja nicht in der Lage bist einen Beweis zu liefern.^^
Es geht hier auch nicht um "Competitive Gaming" & falls doch, dann hat man natürlich die entsprechende Wahl, mit welchen Features man daddelt (oder nicht). Wie gesagt, eine Wahl zu haben ist IMMER von Vorteil als gänzlich ausgeschlossen zu sein....


----------



## 0ssi (16. November 2017)

Also die technische Seite und die Frametime Messung sagt keine schlechtere Performance und kein schlechteres Gameplay also muss man doch eigentlich das Gegenteil beweisen.
Genau darauf beruht doch dieser Thread und das Video des TE wo The Witcher 3 angeblich ohne Sync ruckelt. Leider fehlt der Frame Limiter und darum vermutlich im CPU Limit !
Da gibt es schlechte Frametimes die zu Mikrorucklern bzw. Stutter führen können, genauso wie in dem anderen Video wo offensichtlich mit FastSync statt NoSync getestet wurde.

Fazit: Die Behauptung man hätte ohne Bildsynchronisation ein schlechteres Spielgefühl als mit FreeSync/G-Sync ist bis jetzt weder technisch/logisch zu erklären noch beweisbar.


----------



## Grestorn (16. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Wie soll denn etwas das nach dem Rendern passiert und nur auf dem Bildschirm sichtbar ist eine Auswirkung auf das Gameplay haben ?



Ist bei Dir die Grafikkarte direkt am Hirn angeschlossen, so dass es keine Rolle mehr spielt, was der Monitor anzeigt? Oder musst Du auch, wie wir alle, das Bild vom Monitor benutzen?
Wenn letzteres gilt, dann spielt es sehr wohl eine Rolle, was der Bildschirm macht. Und der kann eben nur 60 Bilder / Sekunde anzeigen (wenn es ein 60Hz Monitor ist). Kriegt er mehr Bilder, dann zeigt er eben nur noch Bruchteile davon an. 

Informier Dich doch bitte mal, was VSync und Tearing überhaupt ist, wie das zustande kommt, und was die Folgen sind. In der PCGH (die aktuelle glaub ich) war da ein toller Artikel drin.

Und was das competitive Gaming angeht: Da ist 99% Aberglaube, weil ALLES willkommen ist, was einen vielleicht irgendwie besser machen könnte. Ja, VSync erzeugt Lag und ist deswegen im E-Sport ungern gesehen. Da ist es besser, wenn auch nur ein Bruchteil des Bildes so schnell es geht aktualisiert wird, als das man GAR keine Reaktion sieht, bis der Monitor endlich wieder ein ganzes neues Bild anzeigt. Aber ruckfreier bzw. smoother wird es dadurch definitiv nicht! Das geht nur mit einer *Engine*, die fest auf 60fps/Hz (oder was der Monitor halt kann) timed ODER eben einer Adaptive Sync Technologie. 

 Andere Lösungen, auch Framelimiter, führen nie zu diesem Ergebnis und haben immer irgendwelche Nachteile!


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (16. November 2017)

@Ossi
Zu deinem Fazit....Das Netz ist voll davon & User mit Praxiswerte bzw. eigener Erfahrung bestätigen das ebenfalls, nur ein gewisser "Ossi" nicht.
Mit No Sync sind die Frames am höchsten, folglich auch die Frametimes am niedrigsten und dennoch fehlt eine "gewisse Smoothness"....Achte mal auf Schwenks & natürlich den Hintergrund.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QU8dnhFZKmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich warte immer noch auf einen entsprechenden Beweis, ob du überhaupt über eigene Praxiswerte/Erfahrung verfügst(?)...


----------



## 0ssi (16. November 2017)

Hatten wir genau zu diesem Video da nicht bereits festgestellt, daß bei No Sync der Frame Limiter fehlt ? Dadurch hat man mehr Frameschwankungen und schlechtere Frametimes.
Für einen fairen Vergleich dürfe es bei No Sync also auch nur mit max. 60FPS laufen. Übrigens wurde auch festgestellt, daß kein Tearing zu sehen ist also wird es wohl Fast Sync sein.
Fast Sync führt bekanntlich zu Stutter worauf ich bereits in Post #141 hingewiesen hatte inkl. Video mit Erklärung. Kann es sein, daß du absichtlich ständig wichtige Fakten weglässt ?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (16. November 2017)

> Dadurch hat man mehr Frameschwankungen und schlechtere Frametimes.


Wenn die Frames höher sind? Also ich kann das nicht bestätigen, da bei mehr Frames die Frametimes idR niedriger sind.

Von dir kommen eigentlich immer nur Vermutungen & es gibt auch noch andere Links die das bestätigen. Wie gesagt...das Netz ist voll davon!
Ach ja, wenn ich einen Limiter per RTSS(RivaTunerStatisticsServer) oder den Inspector wähle & ich daddle ohne GSync & mit VSync off, also NoSync, dann bin ich ganz & gar nicht zufrieden. Teste es mal & liefer endlich mal einen Beweis, dass dein Moni überhaupt GSync-fähig ist.
Wie du den Beweis am besten lieferst habe ich dir auch schon mehrmals gesagt. Ich weiß aber jetzt schon, bei dir ist "Hopfen & Malz verloren"...


*edit:*
Ach ja...als das Vid von *Post#150* released wurde, gab es noch gar kein FastSync.^^


----------



## 0ssi (16. November 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ist bei Dir die Grafikkarte direkt am Hirn angeschlossen, so dass es keine Rolle mehr spielt, was der Monitor anzeigt?


Jetzt redest du aber wieder über das was sichtbar ist und das wäre das Tearing oder willst du mir sagen du siehst ohne Sync Ruckler und spürst diese auch aber sie werden bei den Frametimes nicht angezeigt ?



Grestorn schrieb:


> Informier Dich doch bitte mal, was VSync und Tearing überhaupt ist, wie das zustande kommt, und was die Folgen sind.


Hier geht es aber nicht um V-Sync vs. FreeSync/G-Sync sondern um No Sync also die Grafikkarte gibt ihre Leistung ohne Performacneverlust aus.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Und was das competitive Gaming angeht: Da ist 99% Aberglaube, weil ALLES willkommen ist, was einen vielleicht irgendwie besser machen könnte.


Warum sollte es Aberglaube sein ? Ohne Sync hat man die maximale Performance und je mehr FPS sesto weniger Input Lag. Technische Fakten. 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ja, VSync erzeugt Lag und ist deswegen im E-Sport ungern gesehen.


Wie gesagt um V-Sync geht es nicht sondern  um FreeSync/G-Sync und auch das wird beim E-Sport nicht genutzt weil leichter Input Lag entsteht.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Da ist es besser, wenn auch nur ein Bruchteil des Bildes so schnell es geht aktualisiert wird, ... Aber ruckfreier bzw. smoother wird es dadurch definitiv nicht!


Wie soll etwas ruckfreier oder smoother werden das bereits am Performance Maximum läuft weil keine unnötige Bildsychronisation stattfindet !?



Grestorn schrieb:


> Das geht nur mit einer *Engine*, die fest auf 60fps/Hz (oder was der Monitor halt kann) timed ODER eben einer Adaptive Sync Technologie.



Der Sinn von FreeSync/G-Sync ist es unterhalb der maximalen Aktualisierungsrate des Monitors für eine Bildsynchronisation ohne Performanceverlust zu sorgen
weil das mit klassischem V-Sync technisch nicht möglich ist. Nur wenn FPS und HZ synchron laufen hat man die Optik von V-Sync mit dem Gameplay von No Sync.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Andere Lösungen, auch Framelimiter, führen nie zu diesem Ergebnis und haben immer irgendwelche Nachteile!


Ein Frame Limiter bringt die minimale und maximale Framerate näher zusammen wodurch man weniger Frameschwankungen hat was sich besser spielt
denn auch mit FreeSync/G-Sync merkt man Framedrops genauso wie ohne Sync. Adaptive ist kein Wundermittel sondern beseitigt primär das Tearing.


----------



## Grestorn (16. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Hier geht es aber nicht um V-Sync vs. FreeSync/G-Sync sondern um No Sync also die Grafikkarte gibt ihre Leistung ohne Performacneverlust aus.



Sag mal, das gibt's doch gar nicht. LIEST Du überhaupt? Natürlich geht es um NOSYNC vs. GSYNC. 

Ich versuche Dir die ganze Zeit zu erklären, dass man bei NOSYNC nie ein ganzes Bild zu SEHEN bekommt. Und JA, es kommt nur darauf an, was man SIEHT, denn auch ein Ruckeln nimmt man mit den AUGEN wahr und nicht mit der Frametime-Anzeige!

Gsync sorgt darfür, dass das neue Bild sofort angezeigt wird, sobald es verfügbar ist. Ohne Verzögerung, genau zu dem Zeitpunkt, an dem die Karte fertig ist. 
Bei NOSync wird zwar auch nicht gewartet, aber das neue Bild wird eben nur auf einem TEIL des Schirms gezeigt, der Rest zeigt noch das ALTE Bild... welches NICHT zum Timing passt und somit als Ruckeln wahrgenommen wird.

Dein ganzes Posting geht am Punkt vorbei, Du verstehst schlicht nicht, was ich sagen will und machst Dir noch nicht mal die Mühe zu versuchen, zu verstehen, was man Dir sagen will!


----------



## Flybarless (16. November 2017)

Faszinierend wie Ossi immer noch ausführlich seitenweise seine Meinung hier verteidigt und alle anderen 
für Blind und Begriffsstutzig hält. Das nenn ich Durchhaltevermögen. Noch ein Paar seiten mehr und ich zweifel
auch an meinen eigenen Seefähigkeiten, was Tearing ist oder was man als "Smoothness" bezeichneit kann ich jetzt
schon nicht mehr unterscheiden dank Ossis Gehirnwäsche...


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (16. November 2017)

@Ossi
Wieder die Masche "Ablenkungsmanöver"....
Ich bitte um Antwort & siehe dazu nochmals Post#152 und wie gesagt....als das Vid released wurde gab es noch gar kein FastSync!
Hausaufgabe an dich...Antwort auf meinen Post, plus einen Beweis, ob du überhaupt einen GSync-fähigen Moni dein Eigen nennst(?)....


----------



## 0ssi (16. November 2017)

Warum sieht man dann kein Tearing ? Selbst wenn es No Sync ist und das Tearing vielleicht durch die Aufnahme nicht sichtbar ist fehlt für einen fairen Vergleich der Frame Limiter auf 60FPS.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Und JA, es kommt nur darauf an, was man SIEHT, denn auch ein Ruckeln nimmt man mit den AUGEN wahr und nicht mit der Frametime-Anzeige!


Aber eine Ruckeln basiert doch auf schlechten Frametimes oder woher soll es sonst kommen ? *Oder meinst du die sichtbare Bildverschiebung die beim Tearing entsteht ?*
Dann reden wir die ganze Zeit aneinander vorbei denn das ist für mich kein spürbaren Ruckler oder schlechteres Gameplay sondern einfach nur ein einen optischen Makel.


----------



## Grestorn (16. November 2017)

Weil man auf Videos NIE ein Tearing sieht. Das sieht man nur Live am Monitor., Das wurde Dir bereits mehrfach erklärt.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (16. November 2017)

Weil nicht immer & überall Tearing entsteht? Auch mit 60Hz & NoSync + massig Frames gibt es Unterschiede im Bereich Tearing und Häufigkeit.
Ich warte immer noch auf eine entsprechende Anwort auf meine Posts + einen Beweis und leider wiederhole ich mich gebetsmühlenartig...


*edit:*
Da wird wie immer aber eh nix kommen. Ich bin hier raus, denn ich lass mich nicht verarschen & meine Zeit ist dafür auch zu kostbar!


----------



## 0ssi (16. November 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Weil man auf Videos NIE ein Tearing sieht. Das sieht man nur Live am Monitor., Das wurde Dir bereits mehrfach erklärt.


Verwechselst du Tearing (Bildzerreißen) bei Bewegung vielleicht mit etwas ? Weil das sieht man ohne Sync eigentlich in jedem Video.


----------



## Grestorn (16. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Verwechselst du Tearing (Bildzerreißen) bei Bewegung vielleicht mit etwas ? Weil das sieht man ohne Sync eigentlich in jedem Video.



Keine Angst, ich verwechsle gar nicht. Im Gegensatz zu Dir verstehe ich die Technik, wie ein Bild erzeugt wird und zum Monitor kommt, recht gut.

Bei einem Video, das intern aufgenommen wird (vom Rechner, der das Bild selbst rendert), ist das eigentlich ausgeschlossen, dass man Tearing aufnimmt. Denn da wird das Video aus dem Framebuffer direkt erzeugt und der enthält immer ganze Bilder.  Denkbar ist, dass man Tearing aufnimmt, wenn das Video extern aufgenommen wird, also von einem zweiten Rechner, der am Monitor-Ausgang hängt und somit auch den gleichen Effekten wie ein Monitor ausgesetzt ist.

Aber abgesehen von professionellen Redaktionen, die das notwendige Equipment haben um so etwas aufzunehmen, dürfte es solche Videos nicht allzuoft geben. 

Übrigens: Bei der Wiedergabe von Videos kann es theoretisch auch zu Tearing kommen, das gar nicht Teil des Videos selbst sein muss, sondern erst bei der Darstellung entsteht. Aus dem selben Grund wie bei einem gerenderten Bild. Das wird heutzutage aber eigentlich immer verhindert.


----------



## 0ssi (16. November 2017)

Ok, dann haben wir wieder aneinander vorbeigeredet denn ich meinte eine vom Monitor abgefilmte Aufnahme wo man Tearing sieht.

Wie gesagt ich denke du meinst einfach die kurzeitige Verschiebung eine Bildteils weil das bei Bewegung im Prinzip ruckelig aussieht.

Ich meinte halt Ruckler die vom Rendering kommen und auch im Frametime Graphen angezeigt werden. Somit sollte alles geklärt sein.


----------



## Venom89 (16. November 2017)

Passt hier recht gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 0ssi (16. November 2017)

Das passt besser.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (16. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Das passt besser.



Ich fühle mich schmutzig und missbraucht!


----------



## 0ssi (16. November 2017)

Naja, bis auf die Sache mit V-Sync stimmt doch Alles. V-Sync läuft nur smooth wenn konstante FPS also auf dem Monitor am besten 240FPS@240Hz.

Sobald die FPS runter gehen läuft V-Sync nicht mehr smooth. Bei Double Buffer drop auf 120FPS und bei Triple Buffer Stutter, glaube ich zumindest.

Dann sind FreeSync/G-Sync die Erlösung oder halt ohne Sync mit der gleichen Performance und leichtem Tearing.  Komisch warum das keiner glaubt.


----------



## Idle Time (4. Januar 2019)

.......


----------

